# Euer Goldstand?



## Gias (15. Dezember 2009)

Bin gespannt wieviel Gold mittlerweile im Umlauf ist.
Könnt auch ruhig ehrlich sein, man sieht eh nicht wer wo abgestimmt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (15. Dezember 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wieviel Gold mittlerweile im Umlauf ist.


hatte zu bc zeiten sogat 55k^^ aber seit wotlk inschritenkunde gerlernt, bin petverrückt, hab repmammut und alle anderen überteuerten mounts und keinen farmberuf mehr... jetzt gimpe ich immer um die ca 10 k rum


----------



## Nexus.X (15. Dezember 2009)

Stehe eigentlich immer zwischen 40.000-45.000, manchmal auch drunter wenn ein Twink mal wieder Vollausstattung gebraucht hat, via ... Reiten, Fliegen, Epicfliegen, etc ... 

MfG Nex


----------



## Otama (15. Dezember 2009)

hab schon aufgehört zu zählen ich musste schon gold auf nen zweiten char schicken weil ich zu viel hatte^^ hab mir schon alle mounts gekauft dies für gold gibt weil ich mounts sammle (bin erst bei 115 die bosse die ich abfarme wollen ihre mounts nich rausrücken) aber es wird nich weniger^^


----------



## todielfi (15. Dezember 2009)

so cirka 900 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es wird auch nich mehr xD


----------



## zondrias (15. Dezember 2009)

:-( 350 nur.
Liegt daran das ich alles in die chars investiere.
Andererseits, was soll ich mühselig farmen gehen um gold anzuhäufen? Was sollte das bringen


----------



## Fusselbirne (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja ne is klar...jeder hat auf einmal 10-40k und mehr Gold...und ich bin GM und spiele Arthas...

Oma Edit: Trag jetzt was zum Thema bei,Mani!!
Ich: Fu Oma Edit,mach ich nicht,mach´s doch selber!
Oma Edit: Ich hol gleich Opa Edit,du frecher Junge,mach´s gefälligst jetzt!
Ich: Oh man Oma...
Edit! NA LOS!!
Ich: (Gesichtsausdruck) -.- Na gut...

Also,zum Thema...

Hab gute 4,5k gerade zur Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiting (15. Dezember 2009)

hab immer zwischen 10 und 300 Gold mehr bekomm ich net zusammen^^. Farme im moment meinen Beruf hoch


----------



## minischaf (15. Dezember 2009)

300-1,7k

je nachdem was sich grad gut ein-/verkaufen lässt


----------



## sirspoof (15. Dezember 2009)

Trueee...

Alles gefarmte geht für Twinks, Buffood etc drauf...
Hab etwa ne Konstante von 1K


----------



## SoldenX (15. Dezember 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar...jeder hat auf einmal 10-40k und mehr Gold...und ich bin GM und spiele Arthas...
> 
> 
> Hab gute 4,5k gerade zur Hand
> ...



es ist so simpel soviel gold zu machen man muss nur wissen wie


----------



## Trollzacker (15. Dezember 2009)

Habe etwas über 15K auf meinen Chars verteilt, komme aber selten über 20k, da dann immer mal wieder ein epic fliegen dazu kommt oder mats kaufen für verzauberungen und ähnliches.


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht 200 mit dem Main und mit Twink 100^^


----------



## pvenohr (15. Dezember 2009)

Alles in allen an Gold etwa 30.000  und etwa denselben Betrag den ich an Reagenzien noch herumliegen habe.


----------



## Totemwächter (15. Dezember 2009)

Kommt immer drauf an wie viel Geld ich noch übrig habe für diesen Monat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PickelBee (15. Dezember 2009)

Das Gold verläuft sich auf dne Twinks^^ 
Hab letztens meinen alten First ma angeguckt und gesehen, dass der das Epic-Mount und noch 5k Gold hat^^


----------



## Cyradix (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich immer auf den stand von 10k gewehsen durch juwe und enchanting =/

jetzt hunter hoch gezockt alles gelernt reiten etc und nen beruf und nu nurnoch 3,5k -.-


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (15. Dezember 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wie viel Geld ich noch übrig habe für diesen Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na hoffentlich wirste gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab so um die 2-2,5k auf allen chars verteilt.. wird einfach nicht mehr.. hab keine zeit ständig kräuter farmen zu gehen oder das AH auszuspielen :-P Aber wenn ich nen twink hoch spiel kommt immer nen schöner Goldsegen.. um die 1000g von 60 auf 70 und 2000+ von 70 auf 80 :-P allein durchs verkaufen von questgegenständen und kram den man so findet


----------



## Ultimo01 (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Te
kp wie viel im umlauf is, weiß nur das goldlimit liegt bei 214k und n paar zerquetschte


----------



## Gias (15. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Solche Threads gabs zwar schon, aber ich bin kein "SuFu-Spammer"



Alte threads sind ja in der Hinsicht nicht viel Wert, wir wollen ja den aktuellen Stand wissen.
Der Sinn der Umfrage ist, herauszufinden wie gut die Goldsinks momentan funktionieren.
Der Wert vom Gold in Cataclysm wird ja sehr wahrscheinlich anhand des Goldes, welches momentan im Umlauf ist, festgelegt werden.
Das heißt, wenn man weiß wieviel Gold momentan da ist, kann man abschätzen wieviel das Gold noch wert sein wird in Cata.
Ist zwar nur Spekulation aber was besseres haben wir nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Bodog (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Horde hab ich ungefähr 7000 und auf der Allianz 3000-4000 (Selber Server).
Mit der Zeit wird es mehr, mal schaun.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## SonGuko12 (15. Dezember 2009)

2^31-2 ist das maximum, also 214748g 36s 46k


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

Genau 40k gesamthaft auf allen Chars.


----------



## Braamséry (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte, kurz vorm Aufhören, 12k zusammen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es einfach lächerlich leicht is an Geld zu kommen...


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2009)

Momentan etwa 14.000, Quel Delar sei Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Little-Zero (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe 205.000gold momentan, bin ich nun gott? :/
man bekommt eh soviel gold nachgeworfen das man mim ausgeben kaum nachkommt >.<
zu bc zeiten brauchte man für 50.000 solang wie heute für 150.000 <.<


----------



## Totemwächter (15. Dezember 2009)

klasse wie sich alle beschweren das sie zu viel gold haben und auf den Server weinen das der schwert griff so imba teuer ist XD


----------



## WarriParanoia (15. Dezember 2009)

ich kenn einen der war mal am goldlimit oO wahnsin sowas^^


----------



## Schors (15. Dezember 2009)

4500 - 6000 
schwankt immer wieder ^^


----------



## Elemerus (15. Dezember 2009)

als ich vor 3 1/2 monaten aufgehört hatte, hatte ich noch so um die 1k-2k soo rum. hatte aber auch noch viele mats aufer bank gehabt we z.b. n haufen klunker und erz^^


----------



## Piposus (15. Dezember 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> klasse wie sich alle beschweren das sie zu viel gold haben und auf den Server weinen das der schwert griff so imba teuer ist XD


Eigentlich hab ich hier im Thread keine solche Beschwerde gelesen. Und der Griff bringt mir einfach nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemwächter (15. Dezember 2009)

> Eigentlich hab ich hier im Thread keine solche Beschwerde gelesen. Und der Griff bringt mir einfach nichts wink.gif






> hab schon aufgehört zu zählen ich musste schon gold auf nen zweiten char schicken weil ich zu viel hatte





> man bekommt eh soviel gold nach geworfen das man mim ausgeben kaum nachkommt >.<


Um mall nur 2 beispiele zu zeigen
Ich weiß keine direkten Beschwerden aber ansatzweise

Und ich spreche ja auch nicht mit dem schwert an sondern alle die sich darüber beschweren das es so teuer ist, aber angeblich 8 mal so viel gold habe!
Ich glaube das ca 70% und mehr hier einfach nur Blödsinn schreiben.
is mir eigentlich auch relativ egal, aber das ist meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (15. Dezember 2009)

Habe atm 7k Gold und mache mit Inschriftenkundler ca 3k Gold pro Monat auf meinem Server, die ich aber eigendlich auch so ca verbrauche im Monat ... Hab jedenfalls keine Goldprobleme ^.^


----------



## Imbageif (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin momentan wieder bei ca 1k angelangt. hatte 15 k aber hab's dann in den Chopper investiert.

Viel interessanter finde ich allerdings, wer von denen die hier vorgeben unsummen an gold zu haben tatsächlich soviel besitzen. Klar ist gold farmen mittlerweile kinderleicht aber ich könnte wetten bei dem Thema gibt's ne Trittbrettfahrerquote von minimum 40 % ^^


----------



## ibbi (15. Dezember 2009)

stehe meist zwischen 500 und 2k weil ich zum farmen zu faul bin(bzw. war weil aufgehört)^^
war auch nich mein ding wusste eh nie richtig wohin mit dem geld!



---->rechtschreibfehler zum fundamt
ich hol sie mir dann ab


----------



## Mirastor (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab keinen Überblick mehr.
Am Main sinds ca 20k konstant und 2-6k auf jedem Twink, wobei die eigentlich schon alles haben (Dual, Reiten, epic fliegen).
Aber durch das Berufe skillen mit den Twinks haben die sich das meist selbst erarbeitet.

Laut Statistik hatte ich mitm Main mal 81k.... 6 Twinks sind echt teuer xD


----------



## lordtheseiko (15. Dezember 2009)

Schwanzvergleich! 24 cm!

Ne scherz.....ich hab zzt 3764^^


----------



## RaDon27 (15. Dezember 2009)

5k atm, mehr geht irgendwie net. Is nen kleiner Puffer, der nach nem Raid in dem ich was Neues bekomm meistens zu nem Viertel aufgebraucht wird (durch Verzaubern, Umsockeln und tralala)


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (15. Dezember 2009)

bei mir schwankts so zwischen 100-3k g momentan.
-->habe aber schon epicfliegen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

>aber für was brauche ich mehr?<


----------



## Scharamo (15. Dezember 2009)

X00.000


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (15. Dezember 2009)

5-10k, nachdem ich mitm Twinkpala Juwe bis auf 300 durchs Ah hochgeskillt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (15. Dezember 2009)

~65k Gold aufm Main! Twinks kp ...


----------



## Ollimua (15. Dezember 2009)

61500 ca. im Moment. stetig steigend.


----------



## Twinser (15. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auf einem char 1000 auf einem char >200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magic! (15. Dezember 2009)

so 20 k ca ohne irgendwelche mats


----------



## Otama (15. Dezember 2009)

Little-Zero schrieb:


> Ich habe 205.000gold momentan, bin ich nun gott? :/



naja ich bin schon um einiges drüber du musst dich nich für gott halten^^



WarriParanoia schrieb:


> ich kenn einen der war mal am goldlimit oO wahnsin sowas^^



is nich wirklich ne meisterleistung wenn man sieht wie schnell man seit wotlk an gold kommt


----------



## Karius (15. Dezember 2009)

Ein Bekannter hat grad den Schwertgriff für 20.000 verkauft. So einfach kanns auch gehen ^^


----------



## Krakauer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich fühle mich so als würdest du mich nach meinen Kontostand fragen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nene... 2000g hab ich ungefähr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Dezember 2009)

moechtest du auch gleich mein Acc Name und PW haben?


----------



## Hackseputt (15. Dezember 2009)

holy crap... mögt ihr mir ein paar tipps verraten ? Ich gammle so bei 3k rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgolosch (15. Dezember 2009)

äh ca. 150 Gold


----------



## ender157 (15. Dezember 2009)

ich habe ziemlich genau 23g^^
richtig nich 23k g sondern 23g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalandil (15. Dezember 2009)

o.O^^  ich frag mich grad wie ich es schaffe so arm zu bleiben, hab im moment 120g^^ obwohl ich mehrere 80er habe bin halt farm und dayli faul


----------



## Bloodsaber (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab ein 80er:
hab ca. 36k Gold
letztens Tundramammut, kleines und großes Eismammut, Bär und Flugreittier, ähmmm Motorat und tasche von Dolche und Giganta, ach ja und endloses loch oder wie die heißt gekauft (insgesammt 95 mounts(aufm main), 2x epic fliegen und 2x kaltwetterflug)
und hab glaub noch mehr ausgegeben^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. Dezember 2009)

1k-5k und es wird ständig mehr
habe n glückliches händchen fürs ah^^
bin twinker und daher geht auch immer etwas kohle für twink fliegen/dualspecc/mounts/und angemessenes gear


----------



## Bloodsaber (15. Dezember 2009)

wo liegt eig nochmal die Gold-Grenze?


----------



## ronny10 (15. Dezember 2009)

auf meinem main hab ich im moment ca 87 500g


----------



## sk8ter (15. Dezember 2009)

ca. 860g und das mit nem lvl 53 main char xD 
(mitn neuen acc)


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (15. Dezember 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> und ich bin GM und spiele Arthas...




Hey cool! Ich auch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

350....mach halt immer die daily für embleme des frosts und juwedaily also jeden tag 100g für n drachenauge und sobald ich genug embleme hab für n fürstenzikon verkauf ich den dann immer, sind dann so 170 g... und das gleicht sich mit meinen ausgaben ganz gut aus


----------



## Ch4zer (15. Dezember 2009)

Hab atm ~115.000 Gold, vor ner Woche noch um die 60k aber in letzter Zeit meine Gildenbanken geleert, Ehre und hunderte alte Marken in Epicgems, zeugt hergestellt usw, also durch Handeln mein Gold gemacht.

Habe keine Farmberufe, auch wenn ich mittlerweile gern nen KräuterDudu hätte, da ich sehe wie ein Typ der für mich Kräuter farmt Gold verdient. Der legt mir alle 3-4 Tage 150-200 Stacks Kräuter auf die Bank und hat mir gesagt das er in 2 Wochen nur durch Farmen über 70k gemacht hat.

Naja trotz allem bleibt der beste Freund beim Berufe skillen das AH ;D
Ist aber auch relativ billig, für Alchie ca 2k ausgegeben (alle Berufe Anfang Wotlk, bis auf Inschriftler), Inschriftler nach Verkauf der ganzen Glyphen und Karten ca 1k Gewinn beim skillen, VZ ist der einzige Beruf den ich so nebenbei geskillt ha, kp wieviels kostet, für Schmied stolze 4,7k berappt und ein Juwe 3,8 der andere 4,3k.

Die Preise sind halt relativ nice da man innerhalb von wenigen Stunden den Beruf auf 450 (bzw 460) hat!

Im Endeffekt kann man durch Handeln mit geringen Zeitaufwand viel Gold scheffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss chzr


----------



## Exicoo (15. Dezember 2009)

Besitze gerade 7700 Gold. Bis Cataclysm wird es noch enorm steigen, weil ich so gut wie nichts ausgebe und nur Gewinn mache.
Bin vom Beruf: VZ, Ingi, Kräuter und Alchi (Transmute) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hauptsächlich durch Epic Gems kommt die Kohle in die Tasche.
Dailys mach ich schon lang nicht mehr... das Gold kommt einfach durch Auktionen.


----------



## Fabian22244 (15. Dezember 2009)

auf mein main server 4342g 51k 12s
auf twink server 50g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (15. Dezember 2009)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Dailys mach ich schon lang nicht mehr... das Gold kommt einfach durch Auktionen.



lol wie bei mir ich mach auch seit ewigkeiten keine daylis mehr hab aufgehört nachdem ich alle argentumounts hatte. inzwischen komm ich fast nur noch zu raids on und um die ids von meinen mountbossen abzufarmen. ab und zu verkauf ich noch was wodurch immer wieder was rein kommt bin grade bei 245k baren gold und keine ahnung wie viel tausend gold ich noch an mats auf den banken rumliegen habe^^


----------



## TommyPV (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

fehlen irgentwie höhere Stufen !

50k - 100k
100k - 150k
ect

mfg


----------



## Dabow (15. Dezember 2009)

Sind immer zwischen 2-5k! Gerade sind es 2600 Gold! Wobei ich vor wenigen Tagen rund 13000 ausgegeben hab!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haut rein


----------



## Zroxx (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie kommt ihr denn zu so viel Gold??
Meine Farmmethode ist soooo zeitraubend.... 7std. Äonenfeuer farmen und dafür bekomm ich im Ah so um die 500-700 g ^^
Wie schafft ihr es denn so viel Gold in so kurzer zeit zu bekommen?? Ein paar tipps währen nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:Ich habe zur Zeit auf meinem main 3k und auf meinem 71er Twink ungefähr 1,2 k und das ist das meiste das ich je hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyradix (15. Dezember 2009)

hoffendlich nerft blizz die gold einnahmen irgentwie zu Cata.... -.-

Spielt man einmal ne halbe stunde am tag hat man 300g soviel wie man sich zu classic nur wünschen konnte... -.-  

ach waren das noch zeiten wo man noch tyrs hand mops gefarmt hat fürn paar silber, und nebenbei die allys gekillt hat :>


----------



## Sharqaas (15. Dezember 2009)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr denn zu so viel Gold??
> Meine Farmmethode ist soooo zeitraubend.... 7std. Äonenfeuer farmen und dafür bekomm ich im Ah so um die 500-700 g ^^
> Wie schafft ihr es denn so viel Gold in so kurzer zeit zu bekommen?? Ein paar tipps währen nett
> 
> ...



Gibt versch. Möglichkeiten! Allein mit 75k Ehre kann man 2-4k Gold machen ... Dann berufe etc. das summiert sich halt! Wenn ich überlege wie wenig gold man mit Classic hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (15. Dezember 2009)

im moment hab ich knappe 30k ^^
mit meinen 3 80ern jeweils ein urtümliches saronit verkauft und superglück gehabt und mit meinem hexer den schwertgriff für 18k verkaufen können ^^
hab also erstmal ausgesorgt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garziil (15. Dezember 2009)

6-7k Aber seit den zufälligen Dungeons wird es immer mehr. Verzaubermats etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (15. Dezember 2009)

11 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doofer Hacker


----------



## Korgor (15. Dezember 2009)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Ja ne is klar...jeder hat auf einmal 10-40k und mehr Gold...und ich bin GM und spiele Arthas...
> 
> Oma Edit: Trag jetzt was zum Thema bei,Mani!!
> Ich: Fu Oma Edit,mach ich nicht,mach´s doch selber!
> ...


Du bist auch n komischer Kauz, manche Leute sparen eben bzw. farmen!
Hmm ich stehe atm bei 4,7k Gold und bin eig. nicht der reichste...
In Gilde ham die meißten so 20k+


----------



## Powerflower (15. Dezember 2009)

in diesem moment unter 1k aber das liegt am schnellen fliegen und spezial flugmount gesamt c.a 6,4 k
aber das ändet sich bald wieder so über 8k...
das hällt aber auch nicht lange xD
wieviel im durchschnitt?
keine ahnung rechne ich nicht


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (15. Dezember 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> Hab atm ~115.000 Gold, vor ner Woche noch um die 60k aber in letzter Zeit meine Gildenbanken geleert, Ehre und hunderte alte Marken in Epicgems, zeugt hergestellt usw, also durch Handeln mein Gold gemacht.
> 
> Habe keine Farmberufe, auch wenn ich mittlerweile gern nen KräuterDudu hätte, da ich sehe wie ein Typ der für mich Kräuter farmt Gold verdient. Der legt mir alle 3-4 Tage 150-200 Stacks Kräuter auf die Bank und hat mir gesagt das er in 2 Wochen nur durch Farmen über 70k gemacht hat.
> 
> ...



wir wollen beweise, behaupten kanns jeder^^


----------



## Huntergottheit (15. Dezember 2009)

1,5k ca hab ich.....
teuerste anschaffung war mal ein feuerstuhl


----------



## *Quicksilver* (15. Dezember 2009)

Das geht dich nicht das geringste an.draussen ist es auch schön.


----------



## Dcrazydream (15. Dezember 2009)

Im moment hab ich mit meinem Main 13500 Gold, hatte aber auch schon über 20000 und davon das "3 - Mann Mammut" gekauft.
Ich finanziere mit meinem Main (Kk / Alchie) auch meine Twinks, daher ist es bei mir ein ständiges up and down.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Dezember 2009)

warum hört die liste bei 35k auf?^^ bin bei 95k atm


----------



## Maternus (16. Dezember 2009)

Das Goldmaximum ist schon längst erreicht. Ohne Stress, ohne Ebay. Ah machts problemlos möglich.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Dezember 2009)

90% der Aussagen sind ehh gelogen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab 13k Gold das reicht dicke!


----------



## Darequi (16. Dezember 2009)

*[IRONIE]*
und nun schickt ihr mir bitte per PN eueren Benutzernamen (-Battle.net Acc) und euer Passwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bitte nur bei denen, die mehr als 20k Gold und Regs haben, muss sich ja auch lohnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*[/IRONIE]*


----------



## Takius (16. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt wieder auf 20k. Gibt immer mal wieder größere Ausgaben wos imr recht egal ist, raiden kann ich auch so finanziern, Freunden n paar tausend zustecken, dem Freund n Epicmount bezahlen- solang das geht, NP! Auf so Späße wie Chopper oder Proletenmammut hab ich dafür keine Lust :X



> Wie kommt ihr denn zu so viel Gold??


Ka, der ganze Schrott sammelt sich auf der Bank und wird irgendwann rausgehauen :/


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (16. Dezember 2009)

84.000 auf 4 80iger verteilt, die alle Epic Nordendfliegen können und jeweils Mammut oder Chopper besitzen.


----------



## Xeharnoth (16. Dezember 2009)

Immo befinde ich mich zur grenze zu den 4000 G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab grad meine 10k wieder erreicht, seid ich mir letzte Woche nen Chopper gekauft habe.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (16. Dezember 2009)

Als ich aufgehört habe, hatte ich an die 14k G. Habe es zusammen bekommen durch die früheren dailys vom argentumtunier und bergbau ... anfang zu wotlk gab 1 stack saronit 100g ).


----------



## Karius (16. Dezember 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> wir wollen beweise, behaupten kanns jeder^^



Ich kenne kaum einen Vielspieler der unter 20k hat und das ist noch vorsichtig geschätzt. Die Mehrheit dürfte sich, schätze ich, zwischen 50-100k bewegen. 

Selbst zu BC Zeiten hatten fast alle Vielspieler schon an die 20k+. Jetzt ist die Hourly Rate beim farmen vorsichtig geschätzt auf das vierfache angestiegen. (KK/BB Auswertungen kannst du zb in meinen Blog sehen, wenn es dich interessiert.)

Klar ist das einfacher, wenn einem Farmen ein Miniumum an Spass bereitet, allerdings gibt es ja auch noch ein paar andere Methoden. Letztlich wirst du aber immer Zeit einsetzen müssen um sie in Gold umzuwandeln.


----------



## Kajver (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe konstant etwas über 1K Gold. Der rest geht für Verzauberungen und Sockel drauf, da die Klamotten schneller altern, als einem lieb sein kann. Der Rest geht momentan fürs Berufe skillen frauf, weil ich keine Lust zu farmen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alle Macht der Verlassenen. Für Sylvanas.


----------



## Andoral1990 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich finds käs gold zu horten... wenns einfach nur darum geht immer mehr gold zu besitzen und man ungern was ausgibt isses so als ob der nullwert heraufgesetzt ist.... hab ich kein geld hab und nix ausgebe  oder 40k gold und nix ausgebe weil ich immer mehr haben will kommts exakt aufs gleiche raus.

ich hab immer nur dann gold wenn ich gerade für was spare... hab meinen chopper und mein repmount und geb sonst keine größeren geldbeträge aus... hab immer so 4-8k gold... je nach dem ob mich mal wieder jemand anschnorrt.


----------



## NoGravitá (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab auf meiner Bank 23K Gold , auf meinem Main etwas über 3,2k Gold und alles 8x 80er habe Full Epic fliegen Duall spack, Habe mir vor nem knappen Monat nen chopper für 18k Gold besorgt und hatte da schon 38k Gold...habe in dem monat viel ausgegeben aber auch in dem monat wo ich mirs moped geholt habe wieder 23k Gold gefarmt durch KK .


----------



## Karius (16. Dezember 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Duall spack



Ich mach ja normalerweise keine Rechtschreibflames, aber hier musste ich etwas schmunzeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schreibt es von mir aus der späten Stunde zu. ^^


----------



## uomosato (16. Dezember 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> es ist so simpel soviel gold zu machen man muss nur wissen wie



korrekt, pro woche durch berufe..+ quests ca. 4k minus ausgaben ...neue steine verzauberung, bleiben locker 2 k übrig auser ich gönn mir was ^^


----------



## Chandy (16. Dezember 2009)

ca. 10k Gold. 

P.S.: Ich wäre für eine Vermögenssteuer. Wer mehr als 10k Gold hat muss bei AH-Verkäufen 10% Extra-Steuer zahlen zusätzlich zur normalen Gebühr. Bei 20k Gold 20% Extra-Steuer usw. bis max. 99% Extra-Steuer. Damit könnte man super den Deckel auf die Goldfarm-Problematik setzen. 

Bei Goldtransfer Spieler zu Spieler und in die Gildenbank natürlich genau so. Ich nenne es WoW-Gnomen-Goldwäsche-Gesetz

Gruß


----------



## Mayestic (16. Dezember 2009)

Laut Money_Fu habe ich um die 38k Gold Tendenz stark sinkend ^^
Vor 7 Monaten hatte ich knapp 100k Gold nur durch Juwelenschleifen in knapp 8 Wochen verdient.
Jeden Tag der Kampf um die preiswertesten Steine. Tausende Auktionen pro Tag abgebrochen und neu eingestellt. 

Jetzt bin ich nach meiner Sommerpause wieder da. Ich habe das neue System nicht verstanden und erstmal meinem DK Tank alles bauen lassen was man bauen konnte.
Jedes Ulduar PdK Rezept für Tanks wurde gebaut. Unzählige Titantahlbarren, Kugeln und was weiß ich teuer gekauft nur um jetzt festzustellen das das alles für die Katz war ^^ ca 15k Gold weg eher mehr weil mit jedem neuen Item muss man wieder die Steine wechseln um die jeweiligen Caps zu erreichen. 540 Def, 263 Hit, 26 Wk etc.
Die Marken für mein T9 232 habe ich in 3 Tagen gefarmt mit unzähligen random heroinstanzruns.
Jede Verzauberung im AH gekauft, jeden Stein im AH gekauft. 
Jaja die Faulheit macht mich derzeit arm.
Nebenher habe ich zwar noch rund 2000 Saronitbarren und 300 Titanerz gefarmt aber die sind ja fast nix mehr Wert.
Ich muss mal sehn wie ich wieder zu Gold komme.

Andererseits ist der DK mein 9. Lvl 80er und es kommt nicht mehr soviel was noch Gold kosten könnte und da ich mit dem DK nun alle Berufe im Spiel auf 450 habe bin ich auf keinen mehr so richtig angewiesen. Die meisten BOE Rezepte habe ich. Aber ich besitze auch kein einziges 8000G Mount und keinen Ring der Kirin Tor auf irgendeinem Char. 
Geiz ist geil. 
Aber wie man gut sehen kann ist der DK ja auch erst am Anfang http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Deathaholic

MfG


----------



## Annovella (16. Dezember 2009)

Mainserver: Zwischen 1-5k // 
Insgesammt ca. 50k Gold(Auf 4 Servern verteilt)

Hab mir erst das Thundrammut des Reisenden gekauft und habe 10 Chars die gefüttert werden müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Athlos (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich schwanke gerade an der 4000 - 6000G Marke allerdings sammel ich Mounts Pets etc und hab die 75 Pets bzw 100 mounts die nächsten Wochen voll!


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Dezember 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> es ist so simpel soviel gold zu machen man muss nur wissen wie



SPENDEN für die bedürftigen! für die BEDÜRFTIGEN eine spende!   Frostwolf, horde.  wer was vorig hatt ich nehms gerne  zahle auch rl tg dafür.. 10-20k   G zb n freimonat    /w  plz



aha.. und wie macht mqan das? nach der coolen methode ich flute jetzt mal das AH mit Schleierstaub stacks zu 30g statt 45-50g ?

wie ich des liebe!!

naja back topic: atm 12k, bevor ich grandeur letztens gekauft hab 19k. wobei mein neuer main endlich epic fliegen lernen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

und das, obwohl ich cheate


gott wenn ich das nur lese: ich hab 8, 9 , 10 80er chars...  kein leben oder wie?  steuern auf wow gold? behämmert!


----------



## Mayestic (16. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> gott wenn ich das nur lese: ich hab 8, 9 , 10 80er chars...  kein leben oder wie?  steuern auf wow gold? behämmert!



solltest du mich damit meinen ^^ ich habe grade wie jedes jahr ca 7 Monate Sommerpause hinter mir. RL habe ich zu genüge und auch ohh wunder einen guten Job, Onyxia als Ehefrau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwei gnome die mich auf trapp halten wo sie nur können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und trotzdem lauter 80er. als ob das etwas schweres wäre. wielange braucht man heute als routinierter Spieler um nen 80er zu basteln ? 100 Stunden ? ka. auf jedenfall wenig.

LG


----------



## Tranos (16. Dezember 2009)

Hatte noch nie mehr als 5k Gold!
Im Moment habe ich um die 400... bin halt ein armer Schlucker
Ich bin auch bis heute nicht dahinter gekommen, wie man es schafft soviel gold zu hamstern...

Mir fehlt wahrscheinlich nur die Disziplin!


----------



## blackjoke (16. Dezember 2009)

nach dem chopper muss jetzt noch das mammut her
aber da ich gerade den ersten twink hochziehe bei dem ich mehr gold durch die entzauberten grünen items kriege als durchs questen..
ajo atm um die 10k gold


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Dezember 2009)

Mayestic schrieb:


> solltest du mich damit meinen ^^ ich habe grade wie jedes jahr ca 7 Monate Sommerpause hinter mir. RL habe ich zu genüge und auch ohh wunder einen guten Job, Onyxia als Ehefrau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aha..  nein ich meinte nicht speziefisch Dich.... sondern ALLE mit soviel chars..   -.-  naja ein ex gildenchef hatte auch von jeder klasse (horde) n 80er...  hartz IV am rande erwähnt...

nix desto weniger trotz.. "NUR" 100 stunden? hmmm  wieviel arbeitest du RL pro woche? ich meine 100 stunden = 2,5 arbeitswochen à 40 stunden. klar ist ja nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich meine,  hast du mal umgerechnet, wieviel dich dan ein char 1-80 kostet anhand deines RL stundenlohns - und dann is er erst 80 und noch ohne gear...

gut ich will ja niemanden verurteilen oder so, wers will und kann soll hald  -jedem das seine.  nur kommt man heutzutage ohne 2-3 twinks zum farmen leider nicht mehr zu gold.    und das ist numal ne tatsache - und das zu was wow geworden ist...


----------



## Fullpower (16. Dezember 2009)

100260 g und hatte 10 in twink gesteckt muss mal wieder farmen 1 woche den bin ich wieder auf 20 k^^

ich lebe für gold


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Dezember 2009)

Fullpower schrieb:


> 100260 g und hatte 10 in twink gesteckt muss mal wieder farmen 1 woche den bin ich wieder auf 20 k^^
> 
> ich lebe für gold




jahaa me2   darum läuft mein bot 24/7 rum und sammelt erze  die dan 50% unter marktpreis ins AH geklatscht werden! 

/irony off

aber ne idee von zb n cap von 20-25k einzuführen, das wär 1000x sinnvoller als steuern oder ähnliches. dies würd vorallem eher zu werterhalt führen.  oder wieso nicht neue währung einführen:  1Titan = 1000 G  -.-


----------



## Booldwish (16. Dezember 2009)

134k xD

kann mir pls wer bissel gold leihen xDDDDDDD


----------



## Yinj (16. Dezember 2009)

Wisst ihr was Deprimierend ist...... wenn man in die Statistik schaut und da steht man hat schon 24k Gold besessen (mit nem Dk kein anderer Char davor auf dem server nix alles erarbeitet^^) hat, und man dann in die tasche schaut und da nur ne mickrige 254....


----------



## Agyros (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir schwankt das eigentlich zwischen 1-10k. Wenn der Kontostand hoch ist, bin ich einfach faul selber was zu farmen und geh im AH einkaufen, wenn ich dann zuwenig habe, vertick ich irgendwelche angesammelten Mats ^^. 
Ausserdem sind Twinks immer so teuer xD


----------



## Agyros (16. Dezember 2009)

> ix desto weniger trotz.. "NUR" 100 stunden? hmmm wieviel arbeitest du RL pro woche? ich meine 100 stunden = 2,5 arbeitswochen à 40 stunden. klar ist ja nix smile.gif ich meine, hast du mal umgerechnet, wieviel dich dan ein char 1-80 kostet anhand deines RL stundenlohns - und dann is er erst 80 und noch ohne gear...



Naja, es gibt genug Leute, die seit Release dabei sind. Da ist es eigentlich gar kein Problem mehrere zu haben... 2/Jahr. Und as mit dem Stundenlohn ist doch Quatsch bei nem Hobby ... Ich rechne auch nicht, was es mich an Stundenlohn kostet, wenn ich 5 Stunden schiessen gehe, da rechne ich nur den Pfeilverlust xD)

Ich selber hab dennoch nur 2, mach aber regelmäßig "Sommerpause".


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Dezember 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt genug Leute, die seit Release dabei sind. Da ist es eigentlich gar kein Problem mehrere zu haben... 2/Jahr. Und as mit dem Stundenlohn ist doch Quatsch bei nem Hobby ... Ich rechne auch nicht, was es mich an Stundenlohn kostet, wenn ich 5 Stunden schiessen gehe, da rechne ich nur den Pfeilverlust xD)
> 
> Ich selber hab dennoch nur 2, mach aber regelmäßig "Sommerpause".



Pfeilverlust?? scheibe treffen ftw   hehe  ich selber schiesse auch. 300m sturmgewehr und im schieskeller lasse ich gern mal 300 schuss 9mm an nem abend durch...herlich beruhigend nach nem kack tag aufr arbeit. ran da, magazine abspitzen, scheibe rauf bamm bamm bamm bamm   nix da wetkampf präzision   hehe


----------



## Alcalolz (16. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> Pfeilverlust?? scheibe treffen ftw   hehe  ich selber schiesse auch. 300m sturmgewehr und im schieskeller lasse ich gern mal 300 schuss 9mm an nem abend durch...herlich beruhigend nach nem kack tag aufr arbeit. ran da, magazine abspitzen, scheibe rauf bamm bamm bamm bamm   nix da wetkampf präzision   hehe



maximal 2k Gold. Brauch nicht mehr oder weniger.
Gold farmen ist ja ehrlich keine Kunst mehr geworden mit WotLK.
Angeln, Kürschnern & Bergbau dazu noch evtl. Kochen. Machst am Tag locker um die 2.000 Gold, nur wenn man will^^.
Hab aber andere sachen zutun als den ganzen Tag zu Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Dezember 2009)

Alcalolz schrieb:


> maximal 2k Gold. Brauch nicht mehr oder weniger.
> Gold farmen ist ja ehrlich keine Kunst mehr geworden mit WotLK.
> Angeln, Kürschnern & Bergbau dazu noch evtl. Kochen. Machst am Tag locker um die 2.000 Gold, nur wenn man will^^.
> Hab aber andere sachen zutun als den ganzen Tag zu Farmen
> ...



vielleicht bist du so nett, und klärst mich auf, wie man mit kürschnern geld machen soll? bei uns is leder nix wert.  die einzige möglichkeit wäre höchstens, schweres leder machen und dies gegen Pelz tauschen... aber auch da... 1 brauchts shitloads leder, 2 is pelz auch nich mehr was es mal war vom wert her...


----------



## PHazonphi (16. Dezember 2009)

Im Moment ca 8k.

wird täglich ca 200 mehr.

bis dann der nächste Twink episches fliegen bekommt^^


----------



## Agyros (16. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> Pfeilverlust?? scheibe treffen ftw   hehe  ich selber schiesse auch. 300m sturmgewehr und im schieskeller lasse ich gern mal 300 schuss 9mm an nem abend durch...herlich beruhigend nach nem kack tag aufr arbeit. ran da, magazine abspitzen, scheibe rauf bamm bamm bamm bamm   nix da wetkampf präzision   hehe



Och, beim 3D steht da schonmal nen Stein blöd im Weg... nen bisschen Entfernung verschätzt ... dann machts nur noch *krack* und das wars für den Pfeil und ganz billig sind die auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 



btw, wie hab ichs da geschafft doppelt zu posten ? arghs, wohl 2 mal in unterschiedlichen Tabs offen gehabt... sry


----------



## Starfros (16. Dezember 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> es ist so simpel soviel gold zu machen man muss nur wissen wie




weniger ist oft mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elyhdorr (16. Dezember 2009)

huhu

ich liege verteilt über alle meine bankchars bei 820k.

so unglaublich die summe klingt aber ich spiele nur einen char seid 4 jahren. gerade zur zeit der arena lies sich massig gold mit verz sachen machen. heute leider nimmer. beruf: kräuterkundler und alchi. druide halt ^^. ungefähr 70 % habe ich durch an und verkauf im AH gemacht . der rest waren kugeln für embleme und für ehre unmengen an steinchen ^^. mit feralspec kara und zg abfarmen , damals auch ony ist ebenfalls sehr erträglich. naja und halt berufskram verkaufen. hab nur nen dk für verzauberung ansonsten nur bankchars. das gold sammelt sich dann einfach von alleine an.
nachteil .. der spielspass geht verloren. zumindest fehlt einiges an motivation. 

mfg ely


----------



## Bas18 (16. Dezember 2009)

ich hab 1000 Gold und paar kleine^^

aber muss dabei auch sagen bin erst level 38 und das ohne das ich einen 80er auf dem Server haben ... Alles mit dem Char erwirtschaftet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon etwas stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (16. Dezember 2009)

Elyhdorr schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> ich liege verteilt über alle meine bankchars bei 820k.
> 
> ...



Ob man das glauben soll... naja  bei solchen summen easy mal spektral tiger für 100k odder schwert griff für 35k kaufen  wtf


----------



## Sebastian Voß (16. Dezember 2009)

Ganz böses Thema...Gold...

ich habe nur einen 80er, ein Krieger Tank/DD.  Sonst nur einen Banktwink und einen Level 11 DD den ich als nächstes hochspielen wollte.

Mit Bergbau kann man zwar mal ein paar Gold machen wenn man sein Saronit verscherbelt oder Titan verkauft.
Dann kommt ein raid mit mehreren Wipes und schon ist die Kriegskasse leer. Ist echt nicht leicht wenn man "beruflich" auf die Nase gehauen bekommt und Repkosten quasi das täglich Brot sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was freue ich mir ein Bein ab, wenn der Raidleiter irgendwann sagt: "wenn wir das Achivement holen übernehme ich eure Repkosten...!!" kurzer Blick ins Tanktool... das wird teuer heute für ihn...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vudis (16. Dezember 2009)

~37300.....
bevor mein acc gehackt wurde und alles gold verschickt ;P


----------



## Technocrat (16. Dezember 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> Könnt auch ruhig ehrlich sein, man sieht eh nicht wer wo abgestimmt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich nicht, denn "schwankt stark" ist nicht als Option aufgeführt. Mal habe ich 10000 auf der Kante und dann wieder muß ich Guildies um Repkosten angehen... das kommt davon, wenn man 9 alts hat.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Dezember 2009)

Derzeit dümpel ich so bei 39k auf meinem Main-Server rum. Jeweils ca. 1k pro Twink, ca. 5-6k auf'm Main und der Rest auf meinem Bankchar.

Mein Main hat die meisten Goldsinks hinter sich:
- Epic fliegen
- Dualspec
- 16k Mammut
- 4 tragbare Löcher (24er Haris Pilton-Tasche)
- 1 Tasche von Dolce und Giganta (22er Haris Pilton-Tasche)
- alle für Geld erhältlichen Mounts ausser: ~500 g Argentum-Mounts, 8k Hodir-Mammut, Chopper

Fest geplant ist eigendlich nur noch der Chopper (12k Goldsink), wobei ich mich auch mit dem schwer tue, real reite ich eigendlich nur meinen Talbuk...



Totemwächter schrieb:


> klasse wie sich alle beschweren das sie zu viel gold haben und auf den Server weinen das der schwert griff so imba teuer ist XD


Ich warte noch drauf das er für mich droppt. Nicht das ich zu geizig wäre, es geht mir einzig und allein da drum das ich solche Leute:


Lari schrieb:


> Momentan etwa 14.000, Quel Delar sei Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht unterstützen will. Ich gehe fest davon aus das verkaufte Schwertgriffe in der Ini geneeded wurden, somit ist das item zu verkaufen für mich ein ganz klarer Fall von Ninja-Looten!

_Solltest du liebe Lari das item per Gier gewonnen oder deine Gruppe nach Absprache mit einem Need-Wurf zum verkaufen einverstanden gewesen sein, entschuldige ich mich hiermit offiziell. Sollte dem nicht so sein (was sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist) möge dir in Zukunft sämtlicher Loot vor der Nase weg geninjat werden._


----------



## Aratos (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir ist so gut wie immer Ebbe in der Kasse.

Das bisschen, was ich unter der Woche nach der Arbeit zusammenfarme,
geht für's Raiden drauf.
Sprich Repp-Kosten, Buff-Food, Elixiere, etc.


----------



## Takius (16. Dezember 2009)

> aber ne idee von zb n cap von 20-25k einzuführen


Naja ein Cap gibts ja schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

ich dümpel so zwischen 16.000 (sind sicher auf der Banktwinkgildenbank angelegt) und 20.000 rum ^^


----------



## Orcoholic (16. Dezember 2009)

Also im Moment habe ich mit allen Chars ca. 3000g. Habe aber erst kürzloch einen Twink hochgelevelt und der möchte natürlich auch reiten bzw fliegen und Berufe kosten ja auch einiges.

Mein Maximum war mal 17000g. Aber darauf habe ich lange gespart und es dann gleich für den Feuerstuhl ausgegeben.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Dezember 2009)

2g21s05k
Proleten gibts, nenene ...


----------



## Gast20180212 (16. Dezember 2009)

unter 1000 meißtens
wenns gut läuft 1000-2000 aber mehr nicht.
einmal hatt ich 5k wegen epic fliegen danach nie mehr.^^
ka wieso x,x ich spare aber iwe wirds nix. c.c


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> gut ich will ja niemanden verurteilen oder so, wers will und kann soll hald  -jedem das seine.  nur kommt man heutzutage ohne 2-3 twinks zum farmen leider nicht mehr zu gold.    und das ist numal ne tatsache - und das zu was wow geworden ist...


Von welchem Spiel sprichst Du nochmal? Vielleicht gibts keine 25 Dailies mehr pro Tag, die jeweils 10 Minuten abarbeiten benötigen und dann 10-15 Gold pro Daily liefern wie zu BC-Zeiten, aber trotzdem ists so einfach wie noch nie an Gold zu kommen. Fast alles, das droppt kann man für Unsummen ins AH stellen, die Items geben mittlerweile alleine schon recht viel Silber, so dass man nach kurzer Zeit auf viel Gold kommt, wenn man nur ne halbe Stunde farmt, Pots braucht man eh nicht mehr, da man nur noch einen pro Kampf nehmen kann, Flasks kosten nichts mehr, das Raiden allgemein kostet nichts mehr...noch nie wars so einfach an Gold zu kommen wie heute und jeder, der echte Goldprobleme hat kann vermutlich einfach nicht richtig mit seinem Gold umgehen. Ausserdem reicht ein einziger Char, der kräuteln oder bergbauen kann, mit dem sich in kürzester Zeit Unsummen verdienen lassen.


----------



## M18 (16. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ... raiden kostet nix mehr...



wow, in deine Gilde möcht ich.

Bei uns is zeitweise zu wirklich harten Progress Zeiten G-Bank reppen aktiviert. Innerhalb von ca 2-3 Wochen (anub 25 hc progress) gingen dafür soweit ichs im Kopf hab 130.000 Gold drauf. Natürlich für den kompletten Raid. 
Das ist allein für Repkosten im Schnitt gute 4k pro Nase.

Wenn ich jetz noch die ca 30-40 Fischmahle, gute 100 Flasks und unzählige Pots dazu rechne was da an einem Abend so verbrannt wurde kommt man schon auf ein nettes Sümmchen.

2Topic: auf allen chars verteilt so gute 30k. Das ist aber über Horde / Allianz verteilt und ca auf 6 Chars (wovon 2 nur Bank Twinks sind)


----------



## Düstermond (16. Dezember 2009)

Zwischen 900 und 3000 immer ^^


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Mittlerweile halten Flasks ne Stunde, wenn man Alchimist ist sogar zwei. Pots braucht man wirklich nur noch sehr selten. Beim Herstellen von Flasks und Pots kanns mittlerweile bis zu fünffach proccen, wenn wir davon ausgehn, dass im Schnitt 2-3x geprocct wird braucht man für nen 20er Stack Flasks also weniger als die Hälfte der Mats. Wenn jeder in der Raid 1 Fischmahl mitbringt sind das alleine schon 25 Fischmähler. Zuletzt gibts noch die Repkosten, ja da kann ein Bisschen was zusammen kommen, aber das holt man locker in ner halben Stunde Farmarbeit wieder raus.

Es gab Zeiten in denen Flasks ne halbe Stunde hielten und sogar Zeiten in denen Flasks nach dem Tod weg waren. Pro Kampf hat man zum Teil bis zu 5 Pots geschluckt. Flasks und Pots konnte man nur einzeln herstellen. Alleine das Farmen für die Repkosten dauerte zum Teil schon ne rechte Weile. Sowas wie ein Fischmahl gabs nicht, also musste sich jeder seinen Bufffood selbst besorgen. Mehr als ein müdes Lächeln hab ich echt nicht übrig, wenn jemand behauptet, raiden sei heute noch teuer. Klar, wenn mans in Ingamekosten umrechnet ist das durchaus möglich, aber nicht wenn mans in effektiven RL-Zeitkosten umrechnet, da ist das echt ein Witz.


----------



## Müllermilch (16. Dezember 2009)

Im moment 1500 :>


----------



## Lari (16. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich gehe fest davon aus das verkaufte Schwertgriffe in der Ini geneeded wurden, somit ist das item zu verkaufen für mich ein ganz klarer Fall von Ninja-Looten!
> 
> _Solltest du liebe Lari das item per Gier gewonnen oder deine Gruppe nach Absprache mit einem Need-Wurf zum verkaufen einverstanden gewesen sein, entschuldige ich mich hiermit offiziell. Sollte dem nicht so sein (was sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist) möge dir in Zukunft sämtlicher Loot vor der Nase weg geninjat werden._


Ja, er wurde geneedet, wie von jedem anderen auch.
Das Ding ist handelbar, und First Need hat jeder ausser ein paar arme Tanks.

Soll ich jetzt, weil ich den Schwertgriff nicht brauche kein Need drauf würfeln, obwohl es alle anderen auch tun? Es wurde fair gewürfelt, und ich habe glücklicherweise gewonnen. Ich verkaufe das Teil, andere machen die Quest.
Wäre das Ding nicht zum Verkauf vorgesehen wäre es nicht handelbar.

Ich seh da kein Problem.

Was anderes sind natürlich die klassenspezifischen Drops, z.B. JeTzes Glocke und sowas, da werf ich kein Need drauf. Aber ein Item, das jeder brauchen kann... Glück gehabt eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (16. Dezember 2009)

4,5k... mal mehr  mal weniger, hängt vom twinken ab und von neuen sachen zum herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir mittlerweile 15k gold angespart doch noch einige char welche ich mit epic fliegen ausstatten könnte, doch es mir es einfach noch nicht wert war


----------



## Dexis (16. Dezember 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> naja ich bin schon um einiges drüber du musst dich nich für gott halten^^
> is nich wirklich ne meisterleistung wenn man sieht wie schnell man seit wotlk an gold kommt


zu classic zeiten war jemand mit über 10k gold schon sehr weit vorne.
zu BC zeiten ging das ganze dann hoch richtung 30-40k gold (unser gildenleiter war damals einer der ersten auf dem server, die juwi voll ausgeskillt hatten mit allen rezepten, der lief zwischenzeitlich mit ü70k gold durch die gegend).
jetzt zu WotLK kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass einige die das spiel eher als wirtschaftssimulation ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , richtung goldlimit marschieren. sind aber i.d.R. noch ausnahmen, denn soweit ich weiß liegt das limit immer noch ca. 256k pro charakter. hatte das mal in einem forum gelesen, weil ein spieler wegen angeblichem goldfarmen gebannt wurde und hinterher hat sich rausgestellt, dass er einfach nur das goldlimit durch traden im AH erreicht hatte^^ der wert ergibt sich durch irgendeine mathematische formel á la "2 hoch x" (256 eben^^), müsste ich jetzt suchen wie die formel wirklich aussieht.

back2topic:
seit ich die letzten tage juwelenschleifen skille, bin ich unter die 25k gold-marke gerutscht^^


----------



## Technocrat (16. Dezember 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> traden im AH erreicht hatte^^ der wert ergibt sich durch irgendeine mathematische formel á la "2 hoch x" (256 eben^^), müsste ich jetzt suchen wie die formel wirklich aussieht.



Kann Dir jeder Programmierer aus dem Kopf sagen, denn es ist (logischerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Das Signed-Integer-Maximum in Kupfer. <Programmiererprotzmode on> D.H. also 2^31 Kupfer = 2147483648 = 21474836s = 214748g

Easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <Programmiererprotzmode off>


----------



## Anburak-G (16. Dezember 2009)

Auf keinem Char mehr als 2k....

Bin viel zu sozial eingestellt und imemr wenn ich mir dan nsage: Nu hollste Dir mal Mammut (überall reppen ftw), komtm doch wieder was dazwischen^^


----------



## christian210374 (16. Dezember 2009)

so 7 - 8k gold. Hab seit Wochen jeden Tag meinen CD auf Titanstahlbarren genutzt und gestern 2x 10 Barren im AH vertickt.


----------



## Gorb001 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich warte noch drauf das er für mich droppt. Nicht das ich zu geizig wäre, es geht mir einzig und allein da drum das ich solche Leute:
> nicht unterstützen will. Ich gehe fest davon aus das verkaufte Schwertgriffe in der Ini geneeded wurden, somit ist das item zu verkaufen für mich ein ganz klarer Fall von Ninja-Looten!
> 
> _Solltest du liebe Lari das item per Gier gewonnen oder deine Gruppe nach Absprache mit einem Need-Wurf zum verkaufen einverstanden gewesen sein, entschuldige ich mich hiermit offiziell. Sollte dem nicht so sein (was sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist) möge dir in Zukunft sämtlicher Loot vor der Nase weg geninjat werden._




@MÄuserich: /agree


----------



## Sano (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin immer so bei 1000 - 10 000 Gold. 
Mehr benötige ich nicht und deswegen bemühe ich meine Berufe nur wenn ich mal wieder was verdienen MUSS. 
Ich finde Goldfarmen langweilig ... egal ob Mobs hauen oder im AH zocken.
Ich muss gestehen das es recht hilfreich ist mit allen Chars alle Berufe ~ 1-2 Mal auf 450 abdecken zu können.
So kann man zB auch schon mal mit den 2 Transen-Alchis wenn es gut läuft 1k Gold in 2 min machen.

mfg


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab ständig so zwischen 500 und 1,5 k Gold...bin aber auch nur Gelegenheitsspieler und farm deswegen nicht viel.mein Gold verdien ich eigentlich nur mit Dailys.davon mach ich so ca.5-7 Stck pro Tag.naja udn das was man in einer oder zwei hero inis so rausholt.

also Einnahmen:ich schätz mal so ca.70-100 Gold an einem Tag wenn ich halt spiele...

und Kosten:jetzt mit dem neuen Suchsystem kommt man ja immer in lustige randomgruppen, wo die repkosten mal locker um die 50 G liegen.
aber meine Hauptausgaben liegen eigentlich bei der Ausstattung neuer Rüstungs/Waffenteile.sprich ne Verzauberung dafür.die liegt locker bei 230 g.dann ein bis zwei Edelsteine dazu.Kostenpunkt auch locker 200 g pro Edelstein...
und nebenbei der Trank für z.B. +180 AP liegt bei uns im AH auch bei 35 g pro Fläschchen...

da ich im Momment alle 2 Wochen ein neues Rüstungs-oder Waffenteil anlege gleicht sich das ungefähr aus.mal hab ich halt ein bissel mehr und mal ein bissel weniger Gold....
aber 5k Gold und mehr machen meiner Meinung nach nur die Dauerzocker...


----------



## Traklar (16. Dezember 2009)

Schwankend zwischen 13.000 und 20.000. Aber mittlerweile eher ansteigend, da ich nimma so viel Zeit mit Raiden verbring (PDK/PDOK und Eiskrone 1x die Woche), sonst bin ich eh nur im AH oder mach Dailys.


----------



## Sano (16. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber 5k Gold und mehr machen meiner Meinung nach nur die Dauerzocker...



Das dachte ich auch mal ... ist so aber nicht.
Ich bin auch nicht der Vielspieler lege aber Wert auf Twinken und weniger auf Instanzen.
Wenn man einmal die Berufe bei seinen Chars ausgeskillt hat (natürlich anfangs recht 
langwierig und kostenintensiv) dann greift ein Berufs-Goldrädchen ins andere und man 
muss sich kaum noch anstrengen um viel/ausreichend (ansichtssache) Gold zu machen.

mfg


----------



## ProtKenny (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin so bei ca. 20g nachdem ich vor meinem vermeintlich endgültigem Austritt alles, ob Gold oder nicht-Gold, meiner Gilde gespendet habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daranghul (16. Dezember 2009)

Dürften so 1,5k sein im moment schwankt aber sehr stark wegen verzauberungen sockeln usw nach nem raid 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Daranghul


----------



## Pusillin (16. Dezember 2009)

War nen paar Monate auf 10-14k Gold, dann habe ich mir mit 16k den Chopper gekauft.
Nurnoch 1500g. Naja ich hab nen paar Sachen verkauft, etwas Gold gemacht und war dann auf 2800g
Habe mir dann noch 1k Gold von meinem Twink geschickt (alles was er hatte), und 5 Kardinalsrubine für Ehre gekauft,
und diese 3 Sachen dann (gesamt 3800g + 5 Kardinalsrubine) nach langen Verhandlungen gegen einen ramponierten
Schwertgriff getauscht, und dann doppelt solange gebraucht um die Rücktauschforderung abzulehnen, bis er einsichtig wurde.
Den Griff habe ich dann für c.a. 25k im AH verkauft (abzüglich Gebühren also c.a. 23,5k). 
Das habe ich allerdings nicht lange gehalten weil ich dem Mammut nicht wiederstehen konnte.
Hatte dann noch c.a. 7k. Aber lange hat es nicht gedauert (1 Tag) da habe ich mein urtümliches Saronit für 6k
Gold verkauft, und war auf c.a. 13k. Dann gings wieder steil bergab, die Kririn Tor Ringe lockten,
wofür ich dann auch c.a. 9k Gold ausgab. Meinem Goldstand wurde aber keine Ruhe gegönnt, 
der Rubindrache vom Wyrmruhtempel war längst überflüssig, und so wurde er schließlich auf 2k halbiert...
... meinem momentanen Endstand.

To be continued...


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (16. Dezember 2009)

*hust* 13 G *hust*
warum? Weil ich ein Gnom bin.... irgendwas muss man ja kompensieren^^


----------



## DiemoX (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab immer so 2000g, investiere aber auch viel in Twinks, zB 5k gold fürs Fliegen, aber ich komme gut aus, wenn ich ein zwei mal im Monat Farmen gehe.


----------



## Meeragus (16. Dezember 2009)

etwas über 30k hab ich derzeit


----------



## LaubenPieper (16. Dezember 2009)

Atm 400g


----------



## Funkydiddy (16. Dezember 2009)

liege bei 0-700g meistenS^^ wer g überhatT /w me xD


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2009)

Oh man, schon wieder so ein Thread. Da ja eh keiner nachweisen kann, wieviel Gold man wirklich hat, hab ich natürlich Drölftausend Gold. -____-

Spaß beiseite, ich hab momentan zirka 2000 Gold. Mehr brauch ich auch nicht, da ich Alchi, KK und Meisterkoch bin und mir meine Sachen selbst herstelle. 
Für Steinchen und Verzauberungen frage ich in der Gilde, dort kommt man immer günstig weg.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (16. Dezember 2009)

hm am patchday vorher alles schwere boreanische leder aufgekauft dafür dann arktische pelze geholt und die an den mann gebracht ^^ tages verdienst von 3.5k gold xD
tja 30 g für 10 schwere boreanische leder und die pelze für gut 80g pro stück weggehaun xD
mit den überflüssigen habich mir dann rüstungssets für melees gemacht (so 15-20 ka mehr ^^)
damit das ah geflutet mit billigpreis ( vor mir war der preis bei ~300g ) hab nur 280 verlangt immer tiefer gegangen mit den anderen halt ^^
hab immer noch 7 rumliegen aber für den von mir zerstöhrten ah preis von 200g stell ich sie nicht mehr rein xD
tja so zerstöhrt man den preis einer ware xD

btw hock grad auf 8k gold rum aber mit dem icc 10ner und 25er loot (alles clear zurzeit hehe ;P wer bitte nicht xD)
wasich dann enchanten muss bzw sockeln wirds wieder um 2k runtergehn und so xD


----------



## Savo3 (16. Dezember 2009)

25 silber


----------



## Alyshra (16. Dezember 2009)

SonGuko12 schrieb:


> 2^31-2 ist das maximum, also 214748g 36s 46k



Das Goldcap wurde mit Patch 2.4 (Der oder schon früher) herrausgenommen, da mehrere dies erreicht hatten.
Auf unseren Server hat einer die 2 Mille geknackt...was viele versuchen zu toppen, die meisten gehn aber in der besten Gilde:>


----------



## Teubi (16. Dezember 2009)

Farmt euch einfach den Schwertgriff für das neue q item! Stellt es ins AH da das schwert eh unbrauchbar is und Bääämmmm 20k Gold!

mfg Teubi


----------



## imbalol (16. Dezember 2009)

ich hab 7k.. und etwa 5k hab ich noch auf der bank rumliegen ( kräuter,erze,items usw..)

mfg


----------



## Tomo1994 (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab momentan 36k, wird aber immer mehr obwohl ich mich nicht drum bemühe.
Abundzu die Splitter aus der Hero verticken und 1mal die woche kräuter farmen und dann die fläschchen teuer verticken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vz + KK ftw


----------



## Lillyan (16. Dezember 2009)

Laßt das Thema Goldseller aus dem Thread, danke


----------



## Rasgaar (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein Goldstand ist wie im RL, immer sehr Nahe bei Null :>


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2009)

8257 Gold sind es atm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (16. Dezember 2009)

@Threadersteller: 
Hättest die Auwahlvariante ruhig etwas größer gestalten können, das wäre Interessant gewesen.

1-5k sind etliche und auch sicher der Großteil, dort hättest ansetzen können, um das ganze noch ein wenig zu verteilen.

Ebenso sind es wirklich einige, die mehr als 35k haben.

Aber dort hättest auch weiter verfeinern können. 

20-25
25-30
30-35
35-45
45-55
55-70
70-90
90-125
125-160
über 160

z.b.


----------



## Redday (16. Dezember 2009)

und morgen gibts dann heulthreads "mein acc wurde gehackt" von allen, die auf mehr als 35k geklickt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aussagekräftiger wäre übrigens die frage nach dem bisher gesamt verdienten gold, seit einführung der aufzeichnungen. nachzulesen in den statistiken.
denn wieviel man in bar besitzt sagt wenig aus. ich kann heute noch 50k haben und am nächsten tag nach dem ausstatten meiner twinks, paar mal episch fliegen usw. völlig pleite sein, dennoch aber viel davon haben.


----------



## Otama (16. Dezember 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> und morgen gibts dann heulthreads "mein acc wurde gehackt" von allen, die auf mehr als 35k geklickt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blizzard authenticator ftw^^


----------



## Yagilrallae (16. Dezember 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> blizzard authenticator ftw^^



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und statistik ist unaussagekräftig

ich mache nicht viel gold im ah, nur so das es für mich ausreicht und ich mich stabil auf 50k gold halte.
aber dennoch hat mein bankchar, sowie meine 2 meisst gespielten chars sicherlich zusammen weit über 200k eingenommen.
ebenso waren die ausgaben nicht unerheblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorb001 (16. Dezember 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> und morgen gibts dann heulthreads "mein acc wurde gehackt" von allen, die auf mehr als 35k geklickt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm, wo steht denn, wer was angeklickt hat?


----------



## LetsEatAniPod (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich besitze momentan ca 3k Gold

Egal wieviel Gold man hat, 
das Wichtigste daran ist die Zeit die man dafür investiert hat und das möglichst wenig


----------



## Sethclaw (16. Dezember 2009)

im dreh zw 10-15k immer ^^


----------



## Wiikend (16. Dezember 2009)

hm zurzeit fast nixmehr ich hab nem freund 1k geliehen und der spielt nichmehr wow...


----------



## Edou (16. Dezember 2009)

lvl 70er shami 50g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lvl 80 dk 250g ca
lvl 80 drood 250gold ca
 also unter 1k *Schnief*


----------



## shapeshiftR (16. Dezember 2009)

Momentan an die 30k Gold, hatte noch einige Marken auf meinen Chars übrig, die erstmal jetzt in Kugeln investiert wurden und die noch erstaunlich weggingen.

War vor dem Patch aber schon knapp unter 20K, demenstprechend nicht die Kunst noch ein bissl zu machen ^^


----------



## Vyron268 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mit allen Chars malwieder am Goldcap, blöd das man nur 10 Chars auf einem server haben kann, sonst hätte ich natürlich viel mehr...
Blizz! Ich will 20 Charslots...SOFORT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bleib immer bei 1000 Gold stehen, als ob es da nicht mehr weitergeht. Wenn ich ma Goldfarm (durch Quest's) dann verlier ich ziemlich schnell die Lust und geh in ne Ini oder Raid (fals ich ma ne Gruppe find^^). Dann bekomm ich wieder neue Teile, un komischer Weise auch neue Verzauberungen, Sockel usw...
Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, wie Goldfarmen schnell geht oder vllt ein wenig Spaß macht?


----------



## The-Quila (16. Dezember 2009)

bei mir is es immer auf 3k am main und beim twink auf 1k. dann wenn ich nach enm monat wieder hinschau hat der twink auf einmal 3k undd er mein 6-8k. dann geb ich das zeug wiedder aus für irgendwelche pets und/oder mounts und fang wieder von vorne an.


----------



## Webcomania (16. Dezember 2009)

43k im Moment. Man wird aber extrem Geizig bei so einen Goldstand.


----------



## turageo (16. Dezember 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> es ist so simpel soviel gold zu machen man muss nur wissen wie



Klaro geht ganz einfach, nur hab ich halt nicht wirklich Lust drauf. Was bringen mir >50k aufm Goldsäckchen? Yeah, wenn ein neues überteuertes Mount auftaucht, kann ich mir das instant kaufen? Dafür is mir meine Zeit ingame ehrlich gesagt schon fast n bissl zu schade. Bei mir liegt's je nach aktuellem Goldbedarf iwo zwischen 500 und 3k... mehr hab ich persönlich noch nie benötigt. Hängt auch viel dran was ich grad im Spiel mache. Wenn ich natürlich jetzt für den Main und die Twinks neue Epic-Gems + Vz kaufen muss weil ich die neuen Instanzen besucht habe, dann wirds schon etwas eng. Dann bewegt man sich schon eher an der untren Grenze, aber wie Du auch richtig andeutest: Gold ist in WoW schnell gemacht. Ich seh halt nur nicht ein meine Zeit für übertriebenes Goldfarming zu verschwenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Taknator (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab eig immer so ca 50-70g pro 80er (2) 50g für reppkosten nachm raid und rest geht für twinks,sockel,vzs,umskillen(skille jeden 2. tag um xDD) drauf


----------



## Agyros (16. Dezember 2009)

> Soll ich jetzt, weil ich den Schwertgriff nicht brauche kein Need drauf würfeln, obwohl es alle anderen auch tun? Es wurde fair gewürfelt, und ich habe glücklicherweise gewonnen. Ich verkaufe das Teil, andere machen die Quest.
> Wäre das Ding nicht zum Verkauf vorgesehen wäre es nicht handelbar.
> 
> Ich seh da kein Problem.



Wenn mans verticken will, ist der Gierbutton da ... der Griff ist ja im Endeffekt nix anderes als nen Equipteil. Wer sich die Waffe machen will (und noch keine hat) macht Bedarf, der Rest gier ...


----------



## tamirok (16. Dezember 2009)

bei mir schwanckt es zwischen 3 und 40k je nach dropp luck ... bin leider kürschner /leder :/


----------



## Mugrim (16. Dezember 2009)

*Auch was zum zur vermeintlichen Umfrage *hust* Schwanzvergleich *hust* beitrag*

im mom 118 Gold und wird auch nicht mehr, da ich nicht meine Zeit für langweiliges "Farmen" verschwende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HellsBells90 (16. Dezember 2009)

im mom leider nur knapp 800 g


----------



## ThoWeib (16. Dezember 2009)

Ohne besondere Anstrengungen im Moment 23 KiloGold über alle Charaktere; mein Main strebt z.Z. wieder auf die 10 KiloGold zu, während meine Paladose etwas über 11 KiloGold mit sich herumschleppt.

Rechnet man dreimal Episches Fliegen, dreimal Kaltwetterflug und ein Moped dazu, habe ich im Laufe der Zeit gut und gern 50 KiloGold durchgesetzt...


----------



## Braamséry (16. Dezember 2009)

Mugrim schrieb:


> *Auch was zum zur vermeintlichen Umfrage *hust* Schwanzvergleich *hust* beitrag*
> 
> im mom 118 Gold und wird auch nicht mehr, da ich nicht meine Zeit für langweiliges "Farmen" verschwende
> 
> ...



Musst ja auch net farmen.

Musst nur jede Raidini inner Woche durchmachen, weil Naxx/Sar/Archa ja schnell gehen, bringt das gut Geld. Dann noch PDK und dazu wenig Geld ausgeben und du bekommst mehr als du ausgibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab immer so zwischen 50 und 70 k 
Dailys und Berufe FTW


----------



## Komicus (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ein eldender Twinker und mit den Berufen hab ichdann mal ne spitzenmenge von 8k das dann wieder rapide weniger wird wenns ums epicmount geht,Fürs Farmen und Daylies hab ich momentan kein nerv da geh ich lieber als dudu Heilen und verdien mich in inis oder mit mas übers ah.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (16. Dezember 2009)

Auf den Chars hab ich glaub atm nur so ca. 3k gold. Aber ich brauch nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab zwei guten freunden das schnelle fliegen spendiert und noch einem aus ner laune heraus nochmal so 2-3k geschickt (er ist mt in einer ziemlich guten gilde und spielt auch sein dd equip auf high end -> gold fressend). ich brauchs halt einfach nicht. ich hab meinen netherdrachen und meinen netherrochen und das reicht mir an mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontext (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich besitze knapp über 1000 Gold, aber ich muss noch einiges mehr zusammensparen, schließlich muss ich mir noch episches Fliegen und Kaltwetterflug kaufen... das wird Arbeit. :-/


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (16. Dezember 2009)

oha hab ja net so viel auch kein problem damit, aber ich frage mich, WIE DIE LEUTE ÜBER 35K HABEN KÖNNEN??!! Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps oder so sagen?^^


----------



## Æzørt (16. Dezember 2009)

ich habe 800k gold auf 5 accs verteilt...

ne eigentlich halte ich meinen gold stand bei 7-10k bin zu geizig mir epic fliegen zu kaufen xD


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Dezember 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich habe 800k gold auf 5 accs verteilt...
> 
> ne eigentlich halte ich meinen gold stand bei 7-10k bin zu geizig mir epic fliegen zu kaufen xD




Wozu hast du das Gold dann ? nur zum anschauen wäre es mir zu schade ^^


ich persönlich bin immer so zwischen 10 und 11k.

Ich liebe es dieses Gold für VZ und Sockel auszugeben... das ist meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung: Equip mit den teuersten VZ verzaubern, ein schöneres Gefühl gibts net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Dezember 2009)

Alyshra schrieb:


> Das Goldcap wurde mit Patch 2.4 (Der oder schon früher) herrausgenommen, da mehrere dies erreicht hatten.
> Auf unseren Server hat einer die 2 Mille geknackt...was viele versuchen zu toppen, die meisten gehn aber in der besten Gilde:>


bluepost? beweis? irgendwas?


----------



## Sebastian1804 (16. Dezember 2009)

so 1000-2000 mit meinem main , sollte ein char epicfliegen farmt er es sich gefälligst selbst farmen^^ Habe ja zeit ;-P

-> Großonkel meiner Oma deren Bruder  bester Freund, Stiefuropa meines Schwagers namens Edit : Wie kann man bittesehr 30-40k G haben ohne es an einem tag auszugeben ? *g* Bzw wie kommt man an das Gold o,O Ich kann den menschne nit glauebn die am tag durch bsp. kräuter angeblich 5k farmen^^


----------



## jeef (16. Dezember 2009)

~2k selten mehr oft weniger^^


----------



## Doonna (16. Dezember 2009)

SoldenX schrieb:


> es ist so simpel soviel gold zu machen man muss nur wissen wie


wie ?
@Sebastian1804: L Rulez

Edit: Achja mein Kontostand, momentan so 5g, komm eig. immer so über die runden, das es vllt für Flask und reppen reicht.


----------



## Tamîkus (17. Dezember 2009)

zwischen 0 und 700


----------



## NaturalDesaster (17. Dezember 2009)

SonGuko12 schrieb:


> 2^31-2 ist das maximum, also 214748g 36s 46k


Wurde inzwischen schon längst auf 250k aufgerundet. wenn schon klugscheissen, dann richtig bitte


ich selbst liege allerdings nur bei 66.507


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (17. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ich warte noch drauf das er für mich droppt. Nicht das ich zu geizig wäre, es geht mir einzig und allein da drum das ich solche Leute:
> nicht unterstützen will. Ich gehe fest davon aus das verkaufte Schwertgriffe in der Ini geneeded wurden, somit ist das item zu verkaufen für mich ein ganz klarer Fall von Ninja-Looten!
> 
> _Solltest du liebe Lari das item per Gier gewonnen oder deine Gruppe nach Absprache mit einem Need-Wurf zum verkaufen einverstanden gewesen sein, entschuldige ich mich hiermit offiziell. Sollte dem nicht so sein (was sehr viel wahrscheinlicher ist) möge dir in Zukunft sämtlicher Loot vor der Nase weg geninjat werden._



ehm... ich vermute ,dass der grossteil der weitaus über 100k besitz, wohl so sein geld verdient (die MEISTEN nicht alle!) oder crusader orb ninja etc.

ansonsten bräuchte man wohl BB juwe, disser , kk alchy, UND inschriftler und müsste jedentag pro mats gems etc ne 3stellige summe auktionen ins AH packen um an solche beträge zu kommen..


----------



## Karius (17. Dezember 2009)

Doonna schrieb:


> wie ?



Verkauf kleine Eier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder nach Ikea: Nutze die Möglichkeiten.

Viele Berufe haben brauchbare Sachen. Immer regelmäßig machen. Der Wert bleibt oft recht lang erhalten. Wenn du das Zeug dann verkaufst hast du Gewinn gemacht. (Stoffe, Epicsteine Alchi, etc) 

Farmauswertung KK/BB findest du in meinem Blog.

Das wie ist eigentlich keines. WoW bietet es jedem an. Man muss nur Zeit investieren.

Man sollte nicht unter lvl 80 farmen. Macht keinen grossen sinn. Lieber auf 80 spielen und dann farmen.


----------



## Muh-Q (17. Dezember 2009)

GSX-R schrieb:


> [...]
> ansonsten bräuchte man wohl BB juwe, disser , kk alchy, UND inschriftler und müsste jedentag pro mats gems etc ne 3stellige summe auktionen ins AH packen um an solche beträge zu kommen..


Der Goldesel überhaupt ist Inschriften. Man braucht am Anfang etwas Zeit um sich da einzuarbeiten und rumzutüfteln wie man das organisiert, aber wenn man das durch hat muss man sich nur alle 48h für 30min einloggen um die nicht verkauften Sachen wieder einzustellen. Zu den Patchzeiten hab ich um die 800 Glyphen im AH. Auch wenn es keiner glaubt ders nicht selbst erlebt hat: _Man kann jede noch so blöde Glyphe mit riesen Profit verkaufen._

Alle zwei Wochen investiert man dann wieder ein wenig Zeit um Kräuter zu kaufen, zu mahlen und Glyphen herzustellen.
Nur irgendwann kommt man an den Punkt wo man einsieht das Gold nichts mehr Wert ist. 5 Chars mit Episch Fliegen+Kaltwetterflug (die noch nicht in Nordend sind hams schon auf der Bank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), 2x das große Mammut und immernoch 5 stelligen Goldbetrag in der Tasche.(jaja, no-life h4 Angeber, ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Grade wenn man berufstätig ist und eher wenig Zeit hat muss man die wenigstens effektiv nutzen und nicht in Dalaran posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (17. Dezember 2009)

bis auf Angel und Kochdaily in Dalaran mach ich keine Dailys

Gold mach ich durch Raiden...Keine Ahnung wie :>

aber imho dümpel ich so bei 13000 rum

gold geht halt nur für Reppkosten und flasks drauf...hält sich ja in Grenzen als Stoffi ^.^


----------



## Masouk (17. Dezember 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wieviel Gold mittlerweile im Umlauf ist.
> Könnt auch ruhig ehrlich sein, man sieht eh nicht wer wo abgestimmt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe 7,1k. Hat fast alles der Bankchar. Mein Main braucht kaum noch was, mein erster echter Twink wird da schon mal eher eine Überweisung erhalten. So, z.B. letzte Woche, als ich Dual-Spec "gekauft" habe.
Im Moment farm ich wieder mehr G, will die Endstufe vom Band der Kirin Tor für meinen Main. Kostet 6800g + 1000g + 1000g.


----------



## BudSpencer93 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich komm einfach nicht über 2,5k
vom epicmount träum ich noch....


----------



## Sèv! (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich schwanke so zwischen 3k und 3,6k.
( Und bekomme bald noch Schulden ausgezahl ca. 3k ;D )
Jenachdem wieviele neue Teile ich bekomme.
Gott sei dank das ich in ICC noch nix bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab keine lust unter 3k zu kommen.
UND mein Main hat nochnichtmal Episches Fliegen
(Finde es nutzlos)


----------



## xxhajoxx (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich spare gerade auf Epic Fliegen hab es auch für unnötig gehalten aber iwann is einem das 150% Mount doch zu langsam hab momentan in der letzten Woche rund auf 2.2k gefarmt.


----------



## Elyhdorr (21. Dezember 2009)

hm. da immerwieder die frage zu dem *wie macht ihr das nur* aufkommt versuche ich vllt ein bischen licht ins dunkel zu bekommen.

estmal vorneweg ist der patch eine dieser gelegenheiten. und je mehr sie nutzen um so kürzer ist sie .
fangen wir beim heissgeliebten griff an : ich selber bin zwar son bischen erfolgsjäger aber hier steht der profit vorn. bei uns auf dem zirkel geht er zwar nurnoch für 8k weg aber haben oder nicht haben. den erfolg stelle ich hinten an. also klare aussage , prioritäten setzen!.
ich warte bis das ding nurnoch 1 - 1,5 wert is und hoffe das er droppt (oder kaufe ihn dann ^^) jetzt wird er immer verkauft. 

auctioneer holen !! für mich das a und o. aber auch aktuell halten. zwischendurch mal löschen und neu scannen. 

berufe auslasten :
alchi ... keine frage oder ? flask werden immer gebraucht ... pots eher weniger .. transmu ... ist auch ok.
juwe ... neuer patch .. hier wird richtig kohle gemacht (steine horden bringt jetzt garnix .. raus damit !!)
verzauberer ... in mats immer ne bank ... bei verzauberungen eher so lala es sei den direktwerben und viel ausdauer. (als char brauchst auch einen sehr guten ruf bezüglich vertrauen)
lederer ... mats liegen relativ gut drin ... items nun nicht mehr.
schmied ... wie lederer ..
schneiderer ... schwierig kommt darauf an wieviele farmwillige schneiderer da sind (in bezug auf mats) ... herstellbare items auch eher schlecht.
bergbau .... immer toll da dreifach  wichtig .. juwe schmied ingi
ingi ... tja ... ein musthave für pvpler aber sonst .... ( macht was an den einspritzungen damit ingis au mal was verdienen!!!)
inschriftenkunde ... ebenfalls eine bank derzeit .. kartensets für den *wahnsinnigen* permanente änderungen an den glyphen .. was will mann mehr ^^

soooooo ich empfehle immmer nen twink fürs verzaubern/entzaubern (böse verzauberer werden nun gegenschreien) ODER einen freund wo mann sich drauf verlassen kann ( willst du es so wie du willst so machs selbst !!)
den bereich nischen suchen (im AH) habe ich schon oft erwähnt , ich denke es wird langsam schwierig . eine faustregel im AH ist ... nicht unterbieten !mann kann im unteren bereich der angebotenen preise liegen aber niemals unterbieten. der dominoeffekt ist sonst vorprogramiert. sollte sich ein item nicht verkaufen was im unteren preisniveau des AH`s angesiedelt ich ... ist der Bedarf bereits gedeckt und mann sollte (wenn es ein interessanter bereich is zb ... Saroniterz) warten dort zu verkaufen. je näher ein addon oder patch rückt der upgrades dieses item mitsichbringt um so schneller sollte mann es loswerden ^^ . es gibt viele leute die haben keine lust zu sammeln sitzen aber auf monopolen von fertigitems . dort könnte mann als zulieferer fungieren.
schaut euch im ah die preise für buff-food an ... da sitzt viel potenzial .
ein weiterer interessanter punkt ist folgendes beispiel : das anbieten von tinte. Warum ? ganz einfach ... Zeit. kräuterflücker gibt es zu zigtausenden ... der preis der meisten pflanzen ist bodeslos ( jaja ausser lotie .. lotus ... lotuse ?), der grandeurkarte wird aber gerne hinterhergehechelt. hier kann mann gut als hebel fungieren , da mann sehr oft hört  .. farmen ?? ..nee mir zu öde ...! . frag mal die leute die am mahlen sind ... so 200 stacks ... das ist fast so beknackt wie boxen für ruf ravenholdt abgeben -.- . nur hier kann mann sich schön dazwischenschieben und gut und gerne 15 - 40 % gewinn machen. (vermutlich erst wieder 4 wochen nach dem post ^^)

warum funktionieren die meisten goldguides nicht ? weil extrem viele genau das dann versuchen ... und aus der Nische wird nen schaulaufen .

stellt euch mal 1 h in die hauptstädte und hört zu was gesucht wird ( spam .. Rechtsklick auf den Charnamen - Spam melden = temp ignore für die einloggzeit + Ticket), da kann mann sich ein bild machen. wichtig ist hier das unterscheiden von Wochenende und Wochentag. da klaffen Preisunterschiede von 250 % !!!

ok was gibt es noch ... :
ich muss net jedes Item haben was 1 punkt über der Wertigkeit von meinen liegt ( im Sinne von Kosten durch verzauberung und Sockeln). der Vorteil hier sind nicht nur weniger kosten .. nein das soziale gefüge freut sich , wenn ihr mal für nen schlechtequipteren passt.

ich muss net alles als erstes haben (das Saronit für Frostembleme geht sehr gut weg ^^) und kann bischen warten.

ich persönlich habe nur gold für sachen die von Dauer sind rausgeworfen ( Pets , Mounts ..Statussymbole wie Sulfuron für nen Moonkin ^^)

wenn ich twinke ( th ich net macht aber vielen spass) wenigstens ein sammelberuf dabei nehmen. wenn noch ein Hauptberuf mit meinem Beruf des mains harmoniert (schneider / verzauberer usw) ... isses perfekt.

Daylies .... seid 3.3 nicht mehr so wichtig da die RandomHCInies auch gut gold geben.

so das war eine minikleine zusammenfassung. es gibt noch zig weitere sachen. aber wie gesagt es sollen ja nischen bleiben , deswegen sucht selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich selbst raide nur 2 Tage die woche ( bei mehr gäbs haue von Frauchen ) allerdings farme ich oft abends wenn frauchen auf der Couch eingenickt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg die Kommerzeule Ely

Ps: ja ich liebe kleinschreiben und nein ich hab net nach fehlern korrigiert .. ich wollt noch den rest im Forum lesen ^^

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=136145 habs seperat gestellt , damit falls es diskussionen gibt nicht am Topic vorbeiläuft.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Dezember 2009)

also ich farme nie, hab keinen guten Beruf und deswegen momentan nur so 7-8k
Hab halt ein gutes Händchen im Ah


----------



## MoonFrost (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ~70k gold für mounts ausgegeben. Jetzt hab ich alle die für gold erhältlich sind.
Da ich ab und zu auch daylies mache hortet sich das gold halt an, weswegen ich inzwischen Ü30k hab. Twinks zock ich net und wenn ich raide is das einzige wofür ich gold ausgebe repkosten. (vzmats / flasks bekomm wir 4free von gb genau wie bufffood) Es gibt halt nichtsmehr, was man für gold kaufen kann, wenn man selbst raidet und sich nicht alles im ah zusammenkauft.

Ich hoffe, das es in cata wieder mounts gibt für so 25-100k gold. Dann wird man das wenigstens los.


----------



## baum2go (21. Dezember 2009)

Zur Frage "Was macht ihr mit so viel Gold" ist die Antwort relativ einfach.

Seit man Bop Gegenstände handeln kann ist eigentlich alles käuflich, zb Items, Eventmounts ect und wenn das Würfelglück mal wieder versagt packt man einfach n Batzen Gold auf den Tisch und hat das Item.


Beispiele sind zB Waffen/Schmuckstücke aus Icc25 rnd Raids oder "Das Kopflose Reiter Mount" , puh das war teuer.

Man kann demnach nicht genug Gold haben.
Ich häng auch meistens immer bei ~50k rum, je nach dem was ein Boss mir vor die Füße wirft.


----------



## JTR (21. Dezember 2009)

ach die umfrage geht auch nur darum welchen account du hackst^^

ich hab 3k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungamau (21. Dezember 2009)

gerade nur 7k

spiele nen twink hoch, akuter Goldmangel ^^ meine chars müssen sich das gold selbst verdienen, du hab ich alles im grifff ^^


----------



## Meiki1003 (22. Dezember 2009)

Sers zusammen,

bei mir gehts im Moment...
Seit gestern Abend habe ich wieder unter 20k. Musste mir ja mal wieder für 6,5k Gold THORIUMERZ kaufen. Erst ma 40 Minuten sondiert.... Naja, immerhin werden bald aus den 6,5k dann ~ 18k.
Es lebe der CHINAFARMER^^ 

Ist immer herrlich wenn die zu spottpreisen ~200 Stacks reinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Dezember 2009)

Hatte in besten Zeiten mal um die 18k.
Dann 2 Twinks hochgespielt und die Berufe "hochgekauft". (Juwe,VZ+Alchi)
Nun hab ich noch etwa 1,5k insgesamt, also gerade soviel, um nicht in der Kanalisation hausen zu müssen.^^

Aber das wird wieder. Ordentlich Steine schleifen und Transen und das Goldsäckl ist bald wieder gefüllt.


----------



## Dicun (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mit abgestimmt...kann dazu aber auch sagen, daß ich nur dann anfange zu sparen, wenn´s ich mir
in absehbarer Zeit was kaufen möchte. Aktuell zB das Adeligenkartenset für den nächsten Jahrmarkt.
Oder letztens das Tundramammut für 16k Gold.


----------



## Emor (22. Dezember 2009)

Liege bei 86k Gold.

Kämpfe schon ewig damit die 100k zu knacken, aber es will mir einfach nicht gelingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((

Sei es Twinks mit ihren Berufen (Andere nehmen und dann ueber AH skillen) 
Sei es irgendwie mass Kugelkauf für Teile bauen zu lassen...
Oder einfach mal jedem Twink unnoetige Flasks aussem AH kaufen 

usw

Aber ich werde alles tun das ich dieses Jahr noch die letzten 14k zusammen bekomme :>


----------



## Destilatus (22. Dezember 2009)

hmm leider nur 1,5k ... und es is noch weit bis zum epic mount :-(


----------



## Avenenera (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe derzeit 5-6k. An alle die bis jetzt kein Epicreiten und keinen Sammelberuf haben brauchen sich jetzt auch nichtmehr stressen. In inis wird man sowieso geportet, egal ob man nun wo herumpost oder farmt. Flugweg hin und zurück fällt nun sowieso weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## jacky (17. Januar 2010)

Hab zurzeit ~9k Gold allerdings ist mein Pala noch 77 ;-)
Inschriftenkunde ist schon ein sau geiler Beruf ... Wobei ich noch nicht wirklich weiss wie man 100K zusammenkriegen soll ;-)
Ich arbeite grad mal auf die 10K hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big-bang (17. Januar 2010)

bin grad bei 50gold oke habe mir auch grad mit meinem twink epic fliegen gekauft


----------



## TheDoggy (17. Januar 2010)

Mein Kontostand dürfte sich momentan auf rund 2-2,5k Gold belaufen.

Aber noch mindestens 1k in Form von EpicGems und so Kram rumfliegen.​


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (17. Januar 2010)

Habe atm immer so zwischen 200-700G
Gebe jeden Tag um die 400 aus um Schmied bissl zu pushen -.-


----------



## Erdnusskopf (17. Januar 2010)

Zwischen 5.000 und 10.000 Gold.


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. Januar 2010)

tja ich hatte zu bc mal so ca 14k, dann halt flugmount gekauft für 2 chars und seit ca einem jahr bin ich so immer bei 2-4kg


----------



## Nikoxus (17. Januar 2010)

Im moment 26.000 Auf Allianz Seite
Und 1.000 auf Horden-Seite hab aber noch zwei Achziger die Epic fliegen bräuchten
Aber ich bin zu Geizig dazu,warum 5K bzw 4250 Gold Ausgeben wenn man ein Mount hat das auch schickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (17. Januar 2010)

gold ist sehr sehr ungleich verteilt daher sollte man in der umfrage noch 2 punkte einfügen, 200k(der übersicht halber, quasi limit/char) und 500k(schöne runde summe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
grund ist simpel, gold ist nichts mehr wert und man kriegts wahnsinnig schnell
es soll da ja leute geben denen gold in wow einfach spaß macht^^ mich eingeschlossen, da kommt man auf ne schöne summe
meine wenigkeit gurkt atm bei 4,5k rum, char is seit nem monat 80, alter is gebannt
alter war bei nem gesamtvermögen von 48k gold zum bannzeitpunkt, chopper tundramammut eismammut(s) ring adligenkartenset 3x epic+alles drum und dran, teure pets, zehntausende an mats...
alles in allem zusammengerechnet ca 160k gold
schwer ist das wirklich nicht
wems reicht, ok, wer klagt, spiel was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gerade wenn man halbwegs viel im ah arbeitet kennt man auch nach einiger zeit andere leute
und gerade diejenigen die einen immer wieder unterbieten oder sonstwie ärgern, mit denen kommt man ganz gut in kontakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da kann ich nur von meinem server sprechen, es ist genug voranden
300k aufwärts ist für leute die schon vor wotlk gespielt haben kein problem(hab erst später angefangen)
gibt auch leute die an der millionen steckten nach bc
natürlich kann man solchen leuten nicht immer glauben, aber jenen denen man auf die gbank schauen kann schon

gold ist ein witz in wow und wer wirklich klagt er hat zuwenig ist einfallslos
in meiner jetzigen situation mit zeitverschiebung verkauf ich fast nix, aber wenn ich gold brauche suche ich mir für 15 mins nen transalchi, lasse metas transen, schleife die und verkauf die, pro stein 50g gewinn, 10 steine/abend wo ich spielen kann
keinerlei aufwand, nix
und dann gibts leute die sich darüber aufregen dass sie 2 stunden dailys machen für 300g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenns sein muss und ich wirklich dringend gold brauche wirds sich a we hingesetzt und ein bisschen mehr verarbeitet, ins ah geschaut und nachgedacht wenn ich dann nicht danach 5k reicher bin hab ich was falsch gemacht


----------



## Kirisute (17. Januar 2010)

stehe immer zwischen 10 und 30k wie andere muss ich öffters mal meine twinks ausstatten^^


----------



## Bloodsaber (17. Januar 2010)

Mit dem was ich mir gekauft hab, was nich spiel entscheident is, sondern nur für erfolge oder nur aus fun:

so um die 250k gold denk ich
aber jez leider nur 35k.

aber geld gibs im spiel zu viel man brauch es garnich

peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (17. Januar 2010)

genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (17. Januar 2010)

also ich habe sehr viel... 100g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clunck (17. Januar 2010)

auf Alli seite 
96k

bei horde (der char ist erst 2 wochen 80, angefangen mit 500g) 
gut 45k 


wie ? das gold liegt im ah oder in icc boe items.


----------



## Ichtot71 (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich gimp immer so zwischen 5-10k rum aber da meitne wer das 200k wahnsinn sind ? bei uns aufm server hat einer mittlerweile 1,2 Millle Gold. Naja das is krass find ich


----------



## Headsick (17. Januar 2010)

Nun "nur" noch so um die 7k, aber normalerweise versuche ich mich bei rund 15k zu halten. Aber im Januar 2x Epic+Nordend Fliegen und keine Lust immo groß Gold zu farmen^^


----------



## Lars95 (17. Januar 2010)

bei mir kommts drauf an mal hab ich nur 4-10k mal 20-30k kommt drauf an


----------



## Graustar (17. Januar 2010)

Ichtot71 schrieb:


> bei uns aufm server hat einer mittlerweile 1,2 Millle Gold. Naja das is krass find ich



Wer den ganzen Tag Zeit zum Farmen hat und sich ein paar Stunden im Ah vergnügen kann, hat halt keine Zeit sich darüber Gedanken zu machen im echten Leben mal was für sein Konto zu tun und freut sich über solche Erfolge weil er sich Einbildet es würde jemand zu ihm rauf Blicken.


----------



## boonfish (17. Januar 2010)

Graustar schrieb:


> Wer den ganzen Tag Zeit zum Farmen hat und sich ein paar Stunden im Ah vergnügen kann, hat halt keine Zeit sich darüber Gedanken zu machen im echten Leben mal was für sein Konto zu tun und freut sich über solche Erfolge weil er sich Einbildet es würde jemand zu ihm rauf Blicken.



Es soll auch Leute geben die WoW nur im Sinne einer Wirtschaftsimulation spielen. Wenn sojemandem 14h/Woche im AH genausoviel Spaß hat wie du 14h/Woche beim raiden, pvp, oder was auch immer... dann ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. WoW ist so umfangreich, da kann sich ja jeder raussuchen was er für sein Geld gerne machen will. Und die Geschmecker sind zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blub?!


----------



## Kroshi (17. Januar 2010)

Hab 3.1k weil ich kb auf farmen oder AH habe...


----------



## Elvia (17. Januar 2010)

Vor 3 Wochen hatte ich noch 16.500 Gold. Jetzt aber nur noch 2000-3000, weil ich mir einen Chopper gekauft habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*stolz*

Elvia


----------



## Spliffmaster (17. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kranker shice :>


need unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nubbeldupp (18. Januar 2010)

ich habe meistens so um die 2k ... wenn ich mal mehr hab (mehr sind ca 15-20k) dann hole ich mir meist wieder nen mammut oder chopper xD


----------



## Schustrij (18. Januar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> kranker shice :>
> 
> 
> need unso
> ...



das ist fake ! weil man kann nru auf einem offi server 214k gold haben und wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dort 1 mille ! von daher klarer fake !


----------



## Suninho (18. Januar 2010)

Jetzt gerade sinds 10,4k , hab in den letzten 4 Tagen 6k gold "erhandelt", weil ich 8 Saronit brauche für die Craftbaren Casterhosen, sobald ich die hab werd ich wahrscheinlich weider bei 2-3k einpendeln.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> das ist fake ! weil man kann nru auf einem offi server 214k gold haben und wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dort 1 mille ! von daher klarer fake !



falsch in die gbank gehen 4 mio wie man sieht, beide 100% kein fake

hier is nochn alter screen von 2008 von dem 4 mio typ http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1391/1miogold.jpg


----------



## Schustrij (18. Januar 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> falsch in die gbank gehen 4 mio wie man sieht, beide 100% kein fake


hmm wie heißt denn deine gilde ? würde mir gerne ein level 1 char erstellen und du invitest mich in die gilde damit ich sehen kann wie viel gold ihr nur habt, mehr will ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach dürft ihr mich gerne kicken ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Januar 2010)

ich bin nur bei 95k, aber 

http://www.mmo-champion.com/professions/my-first-million-gold-)/msg1994078/#msg1994078
udn tyram kann man besuchn
http://www.mmo-champion.com/professions/my-first-million-gold-)/msg1998985/#msg1998985


----------



## yves1993 (18. Januar 2010)

Ehm ok das nennt man dann wohl einfach nur noch WTF!

Naja bei mir Pendelts so zwischen 6-7k Seitdem ich den Chopper gekauft hab... Und ja ich farme nicht gezielt. --> Naja siehe Pic inner Sig. (2tes...<.<)
Ausser mal hin und wieder wenn ich Lust hab in 15 Minuten die Hodir Dailies durch (Sind ca 100g mit Loots).

PvP halt...habe sogut wie keine Ausgaben und bekomme durch die tägliche Alchitransumation für den Kardinalsrubin ca 150g pro Tag (Bei Procc natürlich mehr) 
Und Ehre...ich weiss nixmehr mit der ganzen Ehre anfangen die ich so sammel und geb die für Rubine aus, die BG Marken behalt ich bis zum Ende/ Beginn der neuen Season, will ja schliesslich schon am ersten Tag alle Non.Setteile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundregel: Mit PvP machst du Geld, PvE frisst dein Geld. (Bufffood, Buffmats, viele neue Gearsockelungen etc etc...)
Gold isnt everything! ..Oh wait....!


----------



## PiaMarie (18. Januar 2010)

Heftig heftig....Wenn man 4 Mille auf einer GB haben kann,dann könnte mann auf 9 weitere GB machen und so auf 40 Mille kommen durch die GB. Und von den 10 Chars her 10x214,748 = 2.147.480 (in den Taschen)


Macht beides zusammen = 42.147.480


Also dann sollte wirklich Schluss sein . . .Grins ! ! ! Ausser es wurde was dran geändert....


MFG


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Januar 2010)

4Mio Gold, meine Fresse. Das ist wirklich ein bisschen sehr hart. ^^

Kurz nach dem Release von WOTLK waren die Adligen Karten sehr beliebt.
Da hat man in der Woche ohne großen Aufwand gute 40-50k gemacht.

Der Preis ist natürlich extrem in den Keller gegangen.
Zur Zeit macht man besser Gold mit low-Mats oder blauen Sachen LvL 20-69.
Wer levelt schon gerne mit grünem Equip? ^^
Frostloten kann man auch gut verkaufen (zumindest auf Realms wo nicht jeder 2. Kräuterkundler ist). 

Kleiner Tipp: X-Fraction-Trades können ganz schön Kohle bringen.


----------



## Zazuu (18. Januar 2010)

Ich schau mal in die Tasch...
Ich zähle..0 Gold =)


----------



## lordxanatos (18. Januar 2010)

du solltest dringend was ändern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. Januar 2010)

Auf allen Chars zusammen etwas über 11k, allerdings müsste ich auch noch 3x mal epischen Fliegen kaufen. :'(


----------



## schattenkriegerin (18. Januar 2010)

habe so ca. 8-9k 

nachdem ich 2 mal dual gekauft 2 mal epic fliegen
und 3 mal normales fliegen gekauft habe so wie sehr viel für berufe skillen aus gebe erst gestern wieder 300 verschossen farme aber nicht


----------



## Oogieboogie (18. Januar 2010)

gestern bis ca 22 uhr hatte ich 2-3k aber dann ist der ramponierte schwertgriff gedropt und als priest kann man das nicht gebrauchen...also erstmal für 10k vertickt und direkt epic fliegen gekauft =) jetzt hab ich noch etwa 6-7k übrig


----------



## Mankind.WWE (18. Januar 2010)

Bin derzeit bei 13k mit meinem DK und rund 2-3k mit meinem Hunter und einige Hundert auf meinen Twinks.

Gebe mein Geld eigentlich immer ganz normal aus aber wird allein dadurch, dass ich sehr viele Rnd Heros mache stetig mehr^^


----------



## Heydu (18. Januar 2010)

ich ich besitze ca 42 000g
plus mats im Wert von mehr als 20 000g

:> ja ich weiss, ich bin ein Farm-Freak

na und? xD

hab alle berufe auf (fast) max. Skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> &lt;br /&gt;gestern bis ca 22 uhr hatte ich 2-3k aber dann ist der ramponierte schwertgriff gedropt und als priest kann man das nicht gebrauchen...also erstmal für 10k vertickt und direkt epic fliegen gekauft =) jetzt hab ich noch etwa 6-7k übrig&lt;br /&gt;


hm ? Man kann das als Priester auch wunderbar verwenden, weils auch eine Casterwaffe davon gibt!


----------



## Darkdamien (18. Januar 2010)

ich hab so um die 15k... reicht völlig aus, und seit mein twink den elixierspezi auf 450 hat wirds eher mehr als weniger ^^


----------



## Tomratz (18. Januar 2010)

Momentan mal wieder ziemlich pleite, so rund 300 G.

Hab in den letzten Tagen meine Inschriftenkunde von 0 auf 447 hochgeskillt, denke mal dass in den
nächsten Tagen wieder einiges reinkommt, hab Gestern 7xFrostlotus gelootet und werd das Zeug 
demnächst im AH losschlagen wenn die Preise wieder einigermaßen sind.

Muss aber noch paar Sockelsteinchen kaufen, so dass sich das diese Woche wohl die Waage halten
wird, richtig verdient wird dann wieder ab nächster Woche.

Sollte dann schnell gehen, wieder paar K Gold zu machen, Adligenkarten werden bei uns noch ganz
ordentlich mit > 50G gehandelt.


----------



## ninchu (18. Januar 2010)

also heut morgen warens noch 10k, das erste mal in meiner vierjährigen wow karriere^^
dann hab ich allerdings erst ma epicfliegen für meinen twink gekauft, also noch so etwa 6k.
mit allen laufenden auktionen und dem was an mats auf der bank rum gimmpelt sinds aber so knapp 8-9k. reicht finde ich


----------



## Valleron (18. Januar 2010)

Gold hab ich generell immer zu wenig^^.

Ne mal im ernst. Ich versuch mich immer so im Bereich 3 - 4k zu halten um ne Notreserve zu haben. Grad isses wieder weniger da ich mit 2 Chars raide und daher häufig neue Sockel und Verzauberungen kommen. Von den Fläschen ganz zu schweigen *Berufswahl nochmal überdenk*. Meine Hexe muß sich auch noch das schnelle Fliegen erquesten. Aber ich komm über die Runden.

Gruß Valle


----------



## Dabow (18. Januar 2010)

Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wie man 4 Millionen Gold zusammenbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Hut ab ... das ist ne Leistung. Das der Spieler damals der erste mit dem Goldcap war wusste ich. Aber das er seine Aussage nun verwirklicht hat und wirklich Millionär geworden ist! Wui


----------



## Vrost (18. Januar 2010)

Main + 9 Twinks derzeit insgesamt 1,7 K +/- 250 bei 5 Episch-Fliegern und 10 Kaltwasserfliegern
Main schleppt so um die 750 rum, die 8 "inaktiven" Twinks je 75 G und der derzeit "aktive" Twink 
den Rest.  

Nächste Ziele: 

Schurken-Twink mit Ingi 450 auf ehrfürchtig bringen bei Offensive für Töff-Töff und eines für Main bauen.
Magier Verzaubern + Schneidern --> 450 

Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis ich wieder nen epischen Flugskill spendieren kann :-)


----------



## Spawndchickn (18. Januar 2010)

6.718gold 23silber 84kupfer auf allen chars zusammen, schon praktisch wenn man bei bagnon auf den goldbetrag geht und dann alles von allen chars angezeigt bekommt, von wegen ja müssten so ca. so und so viel sein auf allen verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (18. Januar 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben die WoW nur im Sinne einer Wirtschaftsimulation spielen. Wenn sojemandem 14h/Woche im AH genausoviel Spaß hat wie du 14h/Woche beim raiden, pvp, oder was auch immer... dann ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. WoW ist so umfangreich, da kann sich ja jeder raussuchen was er für sein Geld gerne machen will. Und die Geschmecker sind zum Glück verschieden.


Nope das tut er nicht er Raidet aktiv content bei der Server besten gilde.

Also nix mit wirtschaftssimulation.


----------



## Mindadar (18. Januar 2010)

dürfte immo irgendwas an die 400 gold haben...welches aber auch wieder weggeht wenn ich juwi zuende skille...


----------



## Segojan (18. Januar 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> <br />@ Te<br />kp wie viel im umlauf is, weiß nur das goldlimit liegt bei 214k und n paar zerquetschte<br /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

2 hoch 31 um genau zu sein, also 2147483648 (evtl auch 1 weniger). Das ganze in Kupfermünzen.


----------



## mookuh (18. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel zwar schon ne Weile nicht mehr aber auf meinem Main dürften so ca 2000gold lagern...


----------



## yves1993 (18. Januar 2010)

Mh was passiert eigtl wenn man am Goldlimit ist und...kA was weiss ich aber dann iwas beim Händler verkauft? ;D


----------



## Potpotom (18. Januar 2010)

Meine Goldreserven beim Charakter selbst decken die Repkosten gerade so ab... *g


----------



## Exid (18. Januar 2010)

5 - 10k

aber hab kein Epic fliegen, weil ich das unnötig find


----------



## Zauberziege (18. Januar 2010)

Bin eigentlich noch nie über 7 K gewesen.

Twink austatten, epic reiten. Immer wenn man mal wieder zu kohle kommt isse auch wieder wech.


----------



## Gott92 (18. Januar 2010)

Otama schrieb:


> hab schon aufgehört zu zählen ich musste schon gold auf nen zweiten char schicken weil ich zu viel hatte^^ hab mir schon alle mounts gekauft dies für gold gibt weil ich mounts sammle (bin erst bei 115 die bosse die ich abfarme wollen ihre mounts nich rausrücken) aber es wird nich weniger^^



armory link or didnt happen


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

So viele über 10.000 Gold, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## c0bRa (18. Januar 2010)

Nachdems gestern nun den 2. Schwertgriff gab, nur noch 12k...


----------



## Carlor1337 (18. Januar 2010)

Hab immer so zwischen 500 und 4k gold, liegt daran ob ich grad Berufe skill, oder halt grad mal wieder n Urtümliches Saronit verkauft hab^^

Bevor der Saronit-welle hab ich immr so 500 bis 2k gold gehabt


----------



## Ellesime (18. Januar 2010)

Atm mit Main+Twinks und allem drum und dran dürften es etwas über 30k Gold bares sein.Es dürfte allerdings wieder stetig mehr werden da keine grossen Ausgaben mehr anstehen.Twinks können bereits alle episch+Kaltwetter fliegen und Main nennt alle grossen Sachen(Repmammut,Chopper etc) bereits sein Eigen.
Als Selbstversorger was alle Raidrelevanten Sachen angeht(und was man nicht kann das kann halt jemand Anderes in der Gilde oder von der Friendslist^^) hat man hier ganz klare Vorteile da im Grunde nur noch die Repkosten anfallen und das kann man locker mit wenigen Daylies ausgleichen.


----------



## Timewarp85 (18. Januar 2010)

Bei mir sind derzeit so um die 1,5k Gold...hab auch nur mit meinem Main Epic Fliegen + Kaltwetterflug ^^


----------



## Bibis (18. Januar 2010)

vor accounthack: 3,5k Gold

nach accounthack: 13k Gold


hehe

account läuft seit paar tagen wieder, so schlimm war der hack irgendwie gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist bei mir wie im RL kann nie viel geld haben, muss es dann immer sinnlos ausgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




grüße


----------



## Taksoa (18. Januar 2010)

hab immer so um die 12k. Dann hab ich noch 2 Bankgilden mit allen möglichen mats/Food/Equip. Sollten auch noch so um die 3k zusammen sein.Könnte mehr machen aber hab momentan keine Lust auf daily´s etc^^

So long....takki


----------



## Rellikss (18. Januar 2010)

Zu BC Zeiten 35k, dann kam Warth, alles kauft was ging für Main.. Dann kam der neue Twink - Runter auf 1k gesammt, jetzt wieder bei 25k und Mats sollten auch ca. 15-20k auf meiner Gildenbank rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Ja es ist imo sehr einfach an Gold zu kommen, man muss nur wissen wie... Mach täglich 500-1000 Gold ohne Bots oder ähnlichem Dreck


----------



## Chuck1337 (18. Januar 2010)

Hat wer bock mir mal sonen farm tipp per Pm zu schicken?^^

Bin dauerhaft blank <1000


----------



## Brannys (18. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele seit einigen Jahren WoW und habe dadurch zwangsläufig auch recht viele Spieler kennen gelernt. Schon im low-lvl hatte fast jeder Spieler kaum ausreichend Gold, da andauernd neue Rüstung und Waffen gekauft wurden, um das neue lvl von Anfang an optimal auszustatten, sowieGold für Elixiere, Haustiere und Reittiere. 

Die höheren lvl´s sparten Gold, um sich Kaltwetterflug leisten zu können, Nebenbei kauften auch sie bessere Rüstungen und Waffen im AH, oder bei anderen Spielern direkt, ebenso Elixiere, Haustiere, Reittiere, Flugtiere usw. Nicht zu vergessen Verzauberungen, Zauberfaden, Glyphen und Steine, zur Verbesserung der Rüstungsteile.

Viele bekamen das Gold nicht schnell genug und kauften sich Gold hinzu, auch wenn das verboten ist., jeder will ja immer alles sofort und das farmen von Gold dauert nun mal einigen zu lange.

Ich halte es für maßlos übertrieben, wenn nun fast jeder behauptet, er hätte zigtausend Gold und weiß bald nicht mehr wohin damit. Die Gold-Bettler in SW werden auch immer mehr.

Selbst in der Gilde kann ich keine "Reichen" erkennen, jeder spart recht lange auf etwas notwendiges und dann ist es soweit, er hat was er braucht und das Gold ist wieder weg. 

Schneiderei als Beruf lohnt sich schon nicht mehr, weil jeder schnell durch Marken eine optimale Rüstung bekommen kann, also hier verdient man kaum noch was. 
Im Durchschnitt hatte ich ca. 2.500 bis 3.000 Gold auf einmal, da immer und andauernt was investiert werden muß. Jede Ini und Schlachtzug hinterläßt Spuren und die Reparaturen kosten, ebenso Elixiere usw.
Dann sammelt man noch 75 Haustiere, weil man ja den Erfolg haben will und davon kauft man sich die Masse aus dem AH, weil das schneller geht, auch wenn die dort teilweise unverschämt teuer sind. 

Die in Dala befindlichen Reit und Flugtiere kauft man sich dann da auch alle und somit wird immer dafür gesorgt, dass das Gold im kleineren Rahmen bleibt. Wer dann noch Kochen macht, der kauft andauernd irgend welche Zutaten und Rezepte, damit man auf kochen-450 kommt. Für Gruppen und Schlachtzüge braucht man Zutaten für Tisch und Fischmahl, auch hier Kosten. Verzauberungen an der eigenen Rüstung, auch hier Kosten. Wer also zigtausend Gold hat, hatte dieser sich schon mal was gekauft ?


----------



## cursedclown (18. Januar 2010)

hab gestern noch 10k gold gehabt, dann alchi auf 450 geskillt, und somit waren es nurnoch 7k 
mein durchschnitt is eigentlich immer bei 2-3k, nur da ich ein urtümliches saronit für 5k verkauft hab is es mehr geworden =P


----------



## lordxanatos (19. Januar 2010)

Chuck1337 schrieb:


> Hat wer bock mir mal sonen farm tipp per Pm zu schicken?^^
> 
> Bin dauerhaft blank <1000






Brannys schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einigen Jahren WoW und habe dadurch zwangsläufig auch recht viele Spieler kennen gelernt. Schon im low-lvl hatte fast jeder Spieler kaum ausreichend Gold, da andauernd neue Rüstung und Waffen gekauft wurden, um das neue lvl von Anfang an optimal auszustatten, sowieGold für Elixiere, Haustiere und Reittiere.
> 
> Die höheren lvl´s sparten Gold, um sich Kaltwetterflug leisten zu können, Nebenbei kauften auch sie bessere Rüstungen und Waffen im AH, oder bei anderen Spielern direkt, ebenso Elixiere, Haustiere, Reittiere, Flugtiere usw. Nicht zu vergessen Verzauberungen, Zauberfaden, Glyphen und Steine, zur Verbesserung der Rüstungsteile.
> 
> ...



fassen wir einmal zusammen:
der eine will nen tipp weil er net genug hat, der andere klagt dass er nicht genug hat fragt aber nicht gleich nach nem tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du sagst so schön schneiderei lohnt nicht mehr
da frage ich dich, woran machst du das fest?
antwort dürfte wohl die im text sein, rüstung kaufen tut keiner
da frage ich mich ob rüssi das einzige ist was ein schneider machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tatsache ist dass man ohne probleme mehrere fäden/tag verkauft bekommt! jeden hergestellt mit 50g gewinn und man wird über kurz oder lang "reich"
andere tatsache ist dass taschen nach wie vor gebraucht werden
wer phantasielos ist und daher darauf beharrt dass froststofftaschen kein gewinn bei ist und schneiderei deshalb unnütz ist sollte etwas nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ist nicht auf dich bezogen)
denn es gibt noch andere taschen und du sprichst ja selber den low bereich an
mir hat es beim leveln ungemein geholfen netherstofftaschen zu verkaufen, was will ich im bereich 1-60 mit zuviel gold? mir reichen doch die 150-200g die ich damit mindestens pro tag mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächster punkt, pets
was hindert dich daran eben jene pets zu kaufen und teurer zu verkaufen?
da fällt mir ne story ein die ich mal bei uns aufm server mitbekommen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hat jemand 8 welplinge für je 500g gekauft und übers bb ah rübergebracht
die verkaufen sich nicht oft, aber alle 2-3 tage mindestens ging einer weg, mit 2.5k gewinn
man muss nur einfallsreich sein
und ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal ganz ganz dreist, wenn du dir nicht vorstellen kannst wie jemand der sich ab und an ma was schönes gönnt doch noch als durchschnittsspieler buffmats haben kann, berufe skillen kann und reppen kann, bist du einfallslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so einfach ist das

und um mal auf die frage ganz am anfang einzugehen, aber nicht per pm:
-nachts in tausendwinter bb farmen, pro stunde 800g bei uns am server
-ulduar kräuter farmen
-mim ah spielen
-mit berufen übers ah spielen

und die anleitung um schnelle twas geld anzusammeln sind folgende:
-etwas farmen bis man eine grundbasis hat
-im ah schauen was geld bringt, woraus man es herstellt und wie oft es verkauft wird bzw wieviel gewinn bei ist
-nach schnäppchen ausschau halten und aufkaufen/teurer verkaufen, wenn man knapp bei kasse ist natürlich nur wenn man weiss dass es weggeht
-übers gold freuen

wichtig dazu is zu wissen wieviel es kostet sachen ins ah zu stellen und was an gebühren abgeht, ausserdem was der preis normalerweise ist sowie die verkaufszahlen
sonst klappt das nicht gut und man is schneller pleite als man gold sagen kann^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2010)

Mit allen Chars zusammen immer so zwischen 1,5k bis 3k gold, mehr will ich mir nicht ranfarmen. Alle meine Berufe benutz ich um den eigenbedarf meiner 4 80ger zu decken. Alle lila Items ab itemlvl 200 werden ordentlich verzaubert, damit meine Chars optimal rumlaufen. Bin der festen Überzeugung das Gold keinen guten Wirkleistungsfaktor in WoW hat und da ich als Student Zeit auch nicht herzaubern kann farme ich nie mehr als ich wirklich bräuchte um meine Chars in Schuß zu halten. =)


----------



## vandrator (19. Januar 2010)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an wie viel Geld ich noch übrig habe für diesen Monat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sry aber so leute wie du (sofern man echt so blöd im kopf ist und pixelgold für echtes gold zu kaufen!)sind dann daran schuld das andere gehackt werden um deren gold zu stehlen und wieder zu verkaufen für echtes geld! Bäh Pfui


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt mittlerweile gut 15K (und 12k davon erst seit dem Patch gemacht). Ich hab 2 Twinks mit denen ich für die Frostmarken das Saronit kaufe und verkaufe. Damit kann man sich auf jedenfall gut Geld verdienen.

Rezepte/Muster will ich mir nicht holen bzw. bauen lassen , und da meine 2 Mains 2 Einhänder tragen brauch ich auch die Legendäre Waffe nicht^^



> sry aber so leute wie du (sofern man echt so blöd im kopf ist und pixelgold für echtes gold zu kaufen!)sind dann daran schuld das andere gehackt werden um deren gold zu stehlen und wieder zu verkaufen für echtes geld! Bäh Pfui



Nein Leute wie die, die sich "hacken" lassen (hacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ich nicht lache nur weil sie zu dumm sind und auf Phishing reinfallen) sind wohl in 98% aller Fälle selber dran schuld.


----------



## mrlol_m (19. Januar 2010)

Hab meistens kein gold vk das immer für rl geld


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (19. Januar 2010)

auf meinen chars sind immer so um die 1k gold im umlauf, auf bankchar hab ich ca 5k im moment


----------



## RKAN (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab auch das Problem mit dem Goldfarmen, mein 80er hat noch nicht mal epic reiten (grad 4k Gold) und ich versuche die ganze Zeit etwas an Gold zu kommen. Als Beruf habe ich BB (450) und Juwe(420) oder KK(450) und Alchi(430), leider kenne ich mich net so obwohl es heißt mit BB und Juwe kann man viel Gold verdienen, wie? Welche Möglichkeiten gibts da noch? Ich würd mich freuen wenn ich einen netten Tipp bekommen könnte. (Auch via PM)

Außerdem sagen viele mit AH kann man viel geld machen, wie und was muss ich einkaufen um wieviel?


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

RKAN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab auch das Problem mit dem Goldfarmen, mein 80er hat noch nicht mal epic reiten (grad 4k Gold) und ich versuche die ganze Zeit etwas an Gold zu kommen. Als Beruf habe ich BB (450) und Juwe(420) oder KK(450) und Alchi(430), leider kenne ich mich net so obwohl es heißt mit BB und Juwe kann man viel Gold verdienen, wie? Welche Möglichkeiten gibts da noch? Ich würd mich freuen wenn ich einen netten Tipp bekommen könnte. (Auch via PM)
> 
> Außerdem sagen viele mit AH kann man viel geld machen, wie und was muss ich einkaufen um wieviel?



Kannst z.B. deine Erze sondieren und die Steine verticken, die sind deutlich mehr wert als die Erze. Oder nimmst die sondierten Steine und stellst damit sich gut verkaufende rare Sockelsteinchen her, damit lässt sich auch noch gut Geld machen. Desweiteren kannst mit deinem Alchi die Metarohsteine herstellen und verkaufen, die gehen bei uns auch sehr gut. Und den CD nutzen um einen Epicgem pro Tag herzustellen. Da gibts genug Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Tennissen (19. Januar 2010)

RKAN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab auch das Problem mit dem Goldfarmen, mein 80er hat noch nicht mal epic reiten (grad 4k Gold) und ich versuche die ganze Zeit etwas an Gold zu kommen. Als Beruf habe ich BB (450) und Juwe(420) oder KK(450) und Alchi(430), leider kenne ich mich net so obwohl es heißt mit BB und Juwe kann man viel Gold verdienen, wie? Welche Möglichkeiten gibts da noch? Ich würd mich freuen wenn ich einen netten Tipp bekommen könnte. (Auch via PM)
> 
> Außerdem sagen viele mit AH kann man viel geld machen, wie und was muss ich einkaufen um wieviel?



Moin auch...

also erst einmal: eine richtig gute Antwort auf diese Fragen zu bekommen dürfte schwer sein. Denn die die wenig haben wissen es nicht besser als Du und die, die wirklich viel haben, lassen sich nur ungerne in die Karten gucken...

Ich kann Dir von meiner Warte aus nur raten, zum einen die Frage nochmal in den entsprechenden Unterforen zum Beruf zu stellen bzw. dort einfach mal nachzulesen (die Jungs und Mädels da sind eigentlich immer gut drauf), zum anderen Dich ein wenig mit dem Auktionshaus zu beschäftigen; immer sinnvoll ist es auch entsprechende Addons zu installieren (Auctioneer ist das Tool meiner Wahl).

Wie gesagt: Lies Dich mal hier bei Buffed in den entsprechenden Unterforen ein, dann wird Dir schon einiges beantwortet!!

Greets



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farferia (19. Januar 2010)

Also ich mach im Moment ganz gut Gold mit den Raptorpets. 
Auf meinem Server bringen die 2 Standartpets (Springendes und Pfeilschnelles) so je ca. 580 - 450 G 
Finde fast jeden Tag von jedem eines. 
Das aus dem Krater findet man zwar seltener aber ist dann aber auch mehr wert. 
Ich fahr damit net schlecht ^^ 
Im Moment hab ich glaub ca. 26k Gold.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (19. Januar 2010)

Derzeit habe ich leider weniger als 1.000 Gold.
Das liegt aber daran, dass ich mir vor kurzem erst das Tundramammut gekauft habe. Das war nicht sonderlich günstig ^^ .


----------



## Gerti (19. Januar 2010)

Titanerz oder Frostlotus farmen lohnt in TW, seit dem man da fliegen kann. Am besten eignet sich unter der Woche ab 1 Uhr nachts. So von 5-7 Uhr ist garantiert nichts los und bis ~9Uhr ist noch ganz angenehm, da da nochnicht soviel los ist. Nachtmittags/Am Wochenende kann man es vergessen, da es verschenkte Zeit ist.

Um an Gold zu kommen sind die Dailies jeden Tag ratsam, wenn man alle hat, kann man auch so questen, sowie wenn man Sammelberufe hat, die Dinge im AH vk.

Mein stand ~3k Auf meinen beiden "Raidchars" +kleinere Beträge auf Sonstigen Twinks.


----------



## riggedi (19. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Nein Leute wie die, die sich "hacken" lassen (hacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Phishing ist nicht die einzige Methode, um gehackt zu werden. Und nicht alle Spieler, denen so etwas passiert, sind dumm. In meiner Gilde gab es schon desöfteren Leute, die gehackt worden sind - keinen davon würde ich als dumm bezeichnen wollen.


----------



## Schmiddel (19. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal denn Beitrag durchgelesen und musste teilweise doch recht schmunzeln. <br /><br />Erstmal, meinen Goldmenge werde ich sicherlich nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum angeben. Abgestimmt habe ich allerdings^^.<br /><br />Einer schrieb hier, das es ihn wundert, das viele einen Betrag über 35k anbieten und das ziemlich unglaubwürdig sei. Sein wir doch mal ehrlich. Gerade zu Lichking ist es ziemlich einfach, große Mengen an Gold anzuhäufen. 25 Dailys könnte man jeden Tag machen, jede gibt zwischen 10-13G. Dann der ganze graue und grüne Plunder, der dabei anfällt. Wer Sammelberufe hat, bekommt nebenzu noch Kräuter Erze oder Leder. <br />Ich persönlich mach eigentlich nur 1-3 Dailys, je nach Lust und Laune. Darunter fällt die Rnd-Hero, was alleine 25G sind und evtl noch Angel oder Kochdailys. Nebenzu farme ich Ruf beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt und mach noch massig Gewinn dabei. Und das beste ist, das kostet mich ein paar Minuten. Dunkelmondkarten kaufen für wenig Geld, Set abgeben und die Karte verkaufen. Bringt locker zwischen 200-500g pro Karte. Weiterhin geh ich öfters noch Ulduar Hardmodes, PdoK. Die nicht gebundenen Items und Muster werden im AH vertickt und durch 10 geteilt. Bringt teilweise immer noch pro Person zwischen 50 und 300g. Wer ein Haufen Marken hat oder viel PVP macht, kann Marken oder Ehre gegen Epicsteine oder Kugeln des Kreuzfahrers tauschen und verkaufen. <br /><br /><br />Eins ist klar. Wer sich nicht blöd anstellt kann locker ein Haufen Gold sammeln, auch ohne stundenlang zu farmen. Allein bei mir in der Gilde kenne ich einen, der das Gold-Cap von über 200000g errreicht hat (Screenshot gesehen) soweit ein paar andere die weit über 50000g haben.

Ach ja, wer wenig Gold hat und kein Bock auf farmen hat....alles mit Lvl 80 durchquesten bringt auch viel an Gold^^


----------



## lordxanatos (20. Januar 2010)

RKAN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab auch das Problem mit dem Goldfarmen, mein 80er hat noch nicht mal epic reiten (grad 4k Gold) und ich versuche die ganze Zeit etwas an Gold zu kommen. Als Beruf habe ich BB (450) und Juwe(420) oder KK(450) und Alchi(430), leider kenne ich mich net so obwohl es heißt mit BB und Juwe kann man viel Gold verdienen, wie? Welche Möglichkeiten gibts da noch? Ich würd mich freuen wenn ich einen netten Tipp bekommen könnte. (Auch via PM)
> 
> Außerdem sagen viele mit AH kann man viel geld machen, wie und was muss ich einkaufen um wieviel?



ich fasse einfach mal alles zusammen was gut weg geht
denn nur darauf kommt es an
du darfst dir dann selbst auf deinem server ausrechnen ob du gewinn dabei hast
und natürlich lohnt farmen auch schliesslich kriegst du damit geld rein^^
als bbler in tw farmen, nachts ab 3-4 uhr is wenig los, in den frühen morgenstunden bis 9/10 uhr gar nichts, 2 stacks titan/stunde sind kein problem, selbst bei nem gedumpten preis von 250g/stack auf meinem server sind das 500g, dazu kommt haufenweise äonenzeugs was allen an feuer+luft, den beiden wertvollsten sachen nochma mind 150g ausmacht, dazu dann halt erde schatten wasser und saroniterz+grüne steinchen
kk kannste theoretisch bunt rumfarmen wie du willst, abhängig davon welche kräuter bei dir grade gut gehen, nur wie oben gesagt, die verkaufbarkeit ist maßgeblich, die bei kräutern generell äusserst schlecht ist
als kleines rechenbeispiel, du farmst dir 100 stacks goldklee(nicht so ne utopische zahl, zur not halt in ner woche oder so)
goldklee ist crap goldklee braucht man nicht oft
lichblüte ist mit abstand das beste zeugs weil man es in grösseren mengen für flasks braucht als andere sachen
der vorteil ist zwar wiederrum dass man kräuter "vereinheitlichen" kann indem man sie mahlt, nur dass sich mittlerweile nicht mehr viele inschriftler finden die große mengen brauchen und gut dafür zahlen^^
das wars erstmal mit den farmberufen
dann zu den craftern
juwe:
-als juwe kannst du erz sondieren
dabei gibt es 2 probleme, 1. ist es ne glückssache was rauskommt, 2. sind die rausgekommenen sachen teilweise schwerer verkäuflich
soll heissen wenn du als bbler 100 stacks saronit hast wirst du die daraus sondierten raren steine nur sehr sehr schwer los, teilweise machst du verlust wenn du sie roh verkaufst und rezepte hast du im zweifelsfall keine bzw wenige, mal davon abgesehen dass rare nicht mehr so was tolles sind
vorteilhaft ist, dass du seltene steine bekommst und daher nicht im ah kaufne musst, insbesondere chalzedone sind sehr teuer
emofehlenswert ist es einfach mal zu testen 
man kann nicht genau sagen wieviel rauskommt^^ da musst du die ah preise auf deinem server anschauen
titanerz sondieren lohnt auch nur bedingt, zwar gehen die steine besser weg, andererseits geht der staub zunehmend schwerer weg und es ist sehr glücksabhängig
simple rechnung, 100 stacks saronit=max 2k gold
100 stacks titan=bei uns 30k
also können wir ganz grob sagen, ohne dass du lust hast jahre zu farmen oder ne menge zu investieren wirst du sehr zufallsabhängige ergebnisse beim sondieren von titan im wert von 2k gold bekommen je nach glück hast du mal eben 1,5k in wind geschossen, kann vorkommen, vllt kriegst du aber auch 2k gewinn
-daily machen, wenn du einer von der fraktion bist die überhaupt nicht in großem maßstab denken wollen/können und sich daher damit zufrieden geben jeden tag ein drachenauge zu verkaufen, tu es, reich wirst du damit nicht, höchstens untere mittelklasse, also 20k mount oder son kleinkram den man in 20 tagen dailys hat
-eisiges prisma geht natürlich auch, meist hat man verlust, erst recht wenn du die steine im ah kaufst, chalzedon bei 10g/stein ist ahrt wenn 3 rare rauskommen^^ manchmal ahst du glück, andernfalls verklopp den cd halt einfach weiter
-steine schleifen
gilt einerseits für rare, andererseits für epische, rare gehen einfach nicht mehr so gut weg und es lohnt nicht dafür noch die markenrezepte zu kaufen, scharlachrubine und himmelssaphire gehen gut weg(als kleiner tipp, schau dir das ah an und beobachte/lerne, dann weisst du das gut geht)
bei epischen geht alles iwie iwann halbwegs gut weg, aber auch hier gilt, beobachten, lernen
schau dir mehrere stunden in folge den handelschat und das ah an, iwann weisst du welche steine die leute wollen durch suchen und verkäufe im ah(hilfreich ist zu wissen wann die auktion abläuft, steht ja bei und dann den unterschied zwischen abgelaufen und verkauft erkennen, sonst hast du nachher tausende in unverkäufliches investiert)
wenn du dailymarken hast und weiter geskillt, schleifst du einfach selber steine
kaufst die rohsteine und verkaufst sie, abzüglich ah gebühren und so nen kram hast du mind 20g/stein wenn dus anständig gemacht hast und die rohsteine fürn straßenpreis kaufst
wenn du das ganze in großem stil betreibst über ne lange zeit und es nicht zuviel konkurrenz gibt wirste auch stammkunden haben die du unter umständen auch runterhandeln kannst und somit mehr gewinn hast
und wieder ein kleines rechenbeispiel, etwas hoch gegriffen sagen wir mal du hast langeweile, stehst 5 stunden am we im ah und hast haufenweise rezepte für alle steine
du verdienst pro stein 30g
und du verkaufst 100 steine
du hast einen reingewinn von 3000 gold in 5 stunden fürs nichtstun, lies ein buch nebenher
du musst nur steine kaufen, schleifen, verkaufen, andere ausstechen und immer derjenige sein dessen steine gekauft werden
zusätzlich weil du doch kein buch liesst weil du nicht lesen kannst postest du einfach immer deine juwe künste im /2 und machst nochmal 1k extra durchs tg
auch das ist möglich wobei es schwerer ist da es da durchaus mehr konkurrenz gibt
das ganze ist natürlich nur möglich wenn du genügend rezepte hast, aber auch 10 verkaufte steine/tag dürften dir reichen, ist möglich mit 1-2 rezepten 
und 300g sind auch nicht übel wenn du dafür bloss einmal welche reinstellst und das wars
10 auf einmal bringt nichts, aber stell 2-4 rein, mach ne ini, schau nach wies aussieht, stell die nächsten rein, immer billiger als die vorher, 1 kupfer reicht vollkommen
-metas
ich behaupte mal du schaffst das mit dem ah beobachten/lernen ganz gut
achte darauf welcher meta gut geht, welchen preis er bringt, ob der preis nur kurzfristig so hoch ist oder dauerhaft und vorallem, was die mats kosten
dann schauste wos das rezept gibt und holst es dir
um fullskill zu bekommen musst du am ende mit metas skillen
mir tun die armen schweine leid die sich nen rohstein für 50g kaufen, schleifen und den geschliffenen crapstein den man standardmässig kann für unter 10g verkaufen und da noch tagelang drauf rumsitzen
such dir ein rezept was gut geht, hilfreich dabei ist es 1. sich mal die leute drumherum in dala anzuschaun, gilt auch für alle anderen steine und 2. logisch nachzudenken, es gibt nur 3 arten von spielern, caster, melee und tank
wobei tank ganz klar die wenigsten kunden sind und caster+melee bei metas teilweise zusammenkommen sofern es sich um dd caster handelt
denn diese komischen zm/int oder zm/-aggro dinger will eh keiner haben, da kommen dd steine rein, findest schon raus welche 
also heissts ab ejtzt für dich 5 tage daily machen, gutes rezept raussuchen und kaufen
dann auf 450 skillen 

alchi:
-stein transen
macht spaß, als transe haste manchmal nen procc und du kriegst nen gewinn
ist vergleichbar mim drachenauge für die juwe dailymarke, peanuts
wenns dir reicht, schön, erfreu dich an den 200-300g die du pro tag machst durch nen stein+ne juwedaily und werd langsam etwas weniger arm 
-metas transen
alchi kann cdlos metas transen
je nach matskosten machst du zwar auch gewinn wenn du die rohmetas dann im ah vertickst, aber mal ehrlich, wer der hier anwesenden kauft nen rohstein und sucht dann nen juwe?
niemand
beinahe niemand so zumindest die erfahrung von diversen leuten die diverse meta rezepte können aber immer nur wegen iwas anderem angesprochen werden metas werden fertig gekauft, punkt
also schleifst du die und packst die ins ah, empfehlenswert ist hier halt wie oben gesagt ein tolles rezept
es gibt da so einen netten stein den ich jetzt net verrate, soll ja nicht langweilig werden, der sich schnell verkaufen lässt
gewinn ist eher unerheblich da es die masse macht
bei auch angenommenen 20g/stein, wo viel viel mehr drin ist je nach server und preis, verkauft man ohne probleme pro tag 20-30 stück am we, als alleiniger verkäufer
natürlich sollte man sich hier mal überlegen wann die meisten leute neue köpfe haben, das ist meistens nicht um 8 uhr morgends sondern nach raidende bis in die nacht hinein wenn die spätraids aufhören
solltest du dich entschliessen dirn nettes metarezept zu holen und machst eh sonst nix mit deiner alchispezi nimm transe
bei angenommenen 20 steinen/tag hast du mit sicherheit 2-3 proccs mind dabei, d.h. nochmal 100-200g extra fürs nichtstun, auch bei den epictransereien gilt das, wobei die eh fast nix proccen und wenn du kaum metas machst und das folgende herstellst lohnt sich halt die entsprechende spezi
-flasks
flasks braucht man dauernd, flasks sind toll
flasks sind billig
zumindest bei mir aufm server ist der einkaufspreis(lotus+kräuterzeugs) teurer als 2 flasks, was das ergebnis ohne proccs ist
nehmen wir an du farmst in tausendwinter(denks dir oben hinzu, zu faul zu ändern) und hast haufenweise frostloti die dir eh keiner abkauft
dann machste da flasks draus, verkaufst die trotzdem mit gewinn(hast ja alles erfarmt) und freust dich darüber dass du das zeug so schnell los wirst 
oder du verkaufst die loti einzeln mit den anderen kräutern im ah
sollte bei dir der preis entsprechend sein kannst du natürlich auch die kräuter kaufen und am besten als elixspezi massenhaft herstellen und verkaufen, wenn du glück hast findest du auch wen der die mats billig in mengen liefert


langer text, müdigkeit, hoffe kommt halbwegs verständlich rüber


das wichtigste ist dass du beobachtest, wenn du wirklich mal die oben genannten 5 stunden im ah stehst wird dir hoffentlich auffallen was sich gut verkauft und dann rechnest du den gewinn aus
das rechnen ist immer das wichtigste und das solltest du hinbekommen
logik darf auch nicht fehlen, bloss weil jemand nen ramponierten schwertgriff im ah für 50k reingesetzt hat heisst das nicht dass ich täglich 10 stück für je 45k verkauft kriege weil die so billig sind, nachdenken ist angesagt und grob schätzen
so kommst du schnell darauf welche rezepte gut gehen
hilfreich ist es auch den handelschat zu lesen und darauf zu achten wer für was nen juwe sucht, welcher juwe welche rohsteine in massen kauft, welcher mitspieler neben dir welchen stein drin hat, ...
und abschliessend, sachen von denen du weisst dass sie schnell weggehen oder dass du sie rausnehmen musst um sie erneut billiger reinzusetzen stellst du für 12 stunden rein, entweder machst du es zu ner zeit dass die in der rushhour im ah sind und am folgenden tag morgends rauskommen, oder wenn es dir wegen rls nicht geht stellst du sie halt für 48h rein, sachen die du wirklich rausnehmen wirst bleiben weiterhin nur 12h drin, da die reinstellgebühren billiger sind und sich am vendorpreis richten, was insbesondere bei nem 6g stein sehr teuer sein kann und auf die dauer den gewinn ins gegenteil wandelt wenn du ein und denselben stien mit anfangs 20g ausgerechnetem gewinn 30x reinstellen musst hast du verlust
deine letzte zeile bezieht sich ja gewissermaßen auf mein genannten, steine kaufen, schleifen, verkaufen
weiterhin kannst du natürlich auch andere mats kaufen, wenn du erstmal geld hast kannst du dir auch iwas anderes herstellen lassen und weiterverkaufen, dafür selbst brauchst du den beruf ja nicht haben, zahlst halt ein nettes tg und gut ist
ausserdem sollte man sich gedanken machen wenn man grade so schön am logischdenken ist, welche mats denn häufig gebraucht werden
dass sind sowohl nordendsachen als auch alte classik+bc sachen, nachdenken halt 
wenn man das zeug billig bekommt und teurer verkauft ist man auch glücklich, wobei auch zumindest hier bei mir die regel gilt, das zeug muss schnell weggehen
also iein pet was du 2 wochen rumliegen hast is scheisse, 100 sachen die du in 2 tagen mim selben gewinn wie das pet weghast sind besser
auch da ist es teilweise sehr hilfreich den handelschat zu lesen und ggf iwelchen "armen" schweinen ihre sachen abzukaufen die grade dringend gold brauchen und deshalb unter wert verkaufen
oder man fragt gezielt nach, kaufe xy, zahle xy blablubb, kaufst das zeug in mengen und verkaufst es wieder, so funktioniert wow 
und als allerletztes empfehle ich auctioneer die abgespeckte version und zwar nur um mehrere auktionen auf einmal zu erstellen, die datenbankfunktion ist schwachsinn und wird dich im schlimmstenfall nur um einiges an geld bringen, wer regelmässig das ah studiert kennt die preise auch so oder kann sich erklären wie die auctioneer preise zusammenkommen
und postal fürn briefkasten is auch net schlecht
prat ausserdem um per pfeil oben/pfeil unten vorhergesendete spammereien wieder senden zu können, zwecks masseneinkauf von gütern, dazu wim falls du viel whisperst wie z.B. wenn du deinen beruf postest und er oft benötigt wird(juwe ja, alchi nein)

hoffe konnte helfen
ps: das forensystem meinte ich hab zuviele smileys genutzt, also hab ich ma alle rausgenommen, smileyspam ist doof!


----------



## Matress (20. Januar 2010)

Hab 2 Chars die am Goldcap sind und noch 2 weitere die so zwischen 50 - 70k Gold haben.


----------



## Rhock (20. Januar 2010)

Hatte so um 11k und dann hab ich mich mit einer (jetzt für mich netten Dudu-Dame) im Ah kaputtgeboten bis wir beide noch zwischen 1-2k hatten.Na ja,nu ist ne absprache da und es steigt wieder.Liege jetzt wieder bei etwas über 7k.Nur leider kaufen die Leute gerade nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

